# Welcome to Stalin World



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

I believe this thread could serve as a real education on what socialism, liberalism, communism is all about.  It does appear that some of our young people have no idea.  With that in mind, here is some information that will hopefully "educate" young Americans.  We begin with a theme park known as "Stalin World."





*Statue of Jospef Stalin*

*Welcome to Stalin World*​
You won't believe how bad it is​
(or even that it exists. But it does, comrades, it really does)​
By Robert Chalmers​
15 February 2001​


Tasteless?" Mr Malinauskas stared out towards the electric fence, the moat and the guard towers that enclose StalinWorld, the theme park in which he is faithfully recreating life in a Siberian labour camp. "I wouldn't say so." Viliumas Malinauskas, the former heavyweight wrestling champion of Lithuania, charges tourists the equivalent of 80p to enter the park, with its narrow wooden roadways and clumps of birch trees.

There are plans to have visitors herded into a reception centre by guides dressed as Red Army soldiers.

As a family day out, critics say, it represents an unpalatable cross between Disneyland and the Gulag. Yet, undeterred, thousands of sightseers have already visited the 500-acre estate in the south of Lithuania, 80 miles from the capital Vilnius. Malinauskas hopes the park will eventually attract two million visitors a year.

Certain refinements, such as the concealed loudspeakers that play tape-recorded screams of women and children, are not yet in operation.

Coach parties, including school groups, arrive every day. Visitors wander round the site, gazing up at the 53 huge metal statues of Soviet heroes dotted around.

The sculptures, in bronze, copper or iron, are up to 30ft tall and most weigh more than 20 tons. They were proudly displayed at prominent sites around Lithuania before the country declared independence in 1990.

"I have 12 Lenins, one Stalin and an Engels," says Malinauskas. On the basis that you have to provide something for everyone, he has also constructed a small, fenced-off area which contains a pig, two wild boars and "a quite remarkable selection of fowl".

"The Mushroom King", as Viliumas Malinauskas is known locally, made his fortune by exporting bottled chanterelles, ceps and other varieties prized by wealthy gourmets. But, while his preserved fungi have excited universal delight among mushroom fans from Riga to Los Angeles, his latest venture has been less widely applauded. Several critics one a priest have publicly recommended dynamite.

"But who are these guys?" Malinauskas asks. "They are nobodies. They are morons in a trance."

We walk out of the estate, through a wire fence, into his private grounds. The area is protected by armed guards, two Dobermans and another dog, which, the entrepreneur assures me, "only looks like a wolf".

The decor in Mr Malinauskas's own house a bizarre three-storey residence that might have come straight from the set of that other much-cherished celebration of totalitarian chic, The Prisoner is in marked contrast to the modest facilities in the park's Siberian-style outhouses.

You enter a marble entrance hall, then climb a flight of steps that leads up past an aviary containing a white cockatoo, which greets you in Lithuanian. At the top of the stairs, an opulent lobby is lined with cabinets displaying the hundreds of silver trophies Malinauskas has won for his mushrooms and wrestling.

We sit down in his large office. Propped in a corner by his desk is a shotgun. A plaque on a nearby wall commemorates his election this year as southern Lithuania's "Liberal Man of the Year".


uhuh page


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

"Soviet Art"​




Playing Cards purchased at Stalin World​


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

*The regime's hero - The Soldier*​

Bialowieza (Poland), August 26th 2013

During Soviet times, many squares and parks in towns and villages in the Soviet Republics were ‘decorated’ with statues of communistic comrades. This also happened in Lithuania. Statues of Lenin, Stalin, but also local communistic heroes, looked down at the oppressed Lithuanians. The often powerful way of sculpture art had a mainly propagandistic character. But at the end it wasn’t enough.

When the Soviet Union fell apart, the sculptures fell with it. Many of the statues were torn down by people and destroyed. But many of them survived the iconoclasm and were taken away by the government, which stored them in a depot.


The big question was what to do with the statues. The probably easiest and most logical solution was to destroy them, because most people had horrific associations with them.

The statues were for many Lithuanians the tangible reminder of a long period of oppression and misery.

But on the other hand, the sculptures are also a part of the history of the country, and should be preserved for this reason. The Lithuanian entrepreneur Viliumas Malinauskas, who made a fortune with the sale of canned mushrooms, bought the statues from the government, with the idea to make an amusement park around it. And believe it or not … it worked and even increased his fortune.
Stalin world
_______
I disagree - the sculptures should have been destroyed but as communism never truly was destroyed neither would the sculptures be destroyed.  This was all very well thought out as you can see......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

Outraged observers in distant galaxies may be disappointed to learn that Kerosierius does not, for the moment at least, advocate violence. Another member of Labora recently told a journalist of his intention to "punch Malinauskas on the nose, like a man" a threat that suggests that this activist, who is based in Vilnius, may not have encountered the Liberal Man of the Year in the flesh. One who has, the Christian Democrat MP Algirdas Patackas (also pilloried in StalinWorld) has urged that the sculptures be blown up not just once, but repeatedly. "Once I have left parliament," he said recently, "I will permit myself a certain licence. Their days of detonation may not be over."

As I took a last walk round the park with Malinauskas, however, a young man from Vilnius was sarcastically raising his bottle of lager to the lips of another party hero. "For that," Malinauskas says, "he would have gone straight to Siberia. He'd have been transported the same day."

Pacing the wooden walkway that leads through the forest, Viliumas Malinauskas ponders: "This park is my legacy my gift to future generations."

Towering above him, the vast metal Lenin the hand with the missing thumb extended as if enticing the next pair of nesting birds stares towards the horizon, eyes radiating a selfless commitment to some distant yet unextinguished dream. Time will tell whether the Mushroom King's grand scheme proves to be any more fulfilling or sustainable a vision.

uhuh page


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

This story is over a decade old.....let's see how Stalin World has _progressed....._

Now celebrating its fifth anniversary, the park popularly known as "Stalin's World," every year welcomes hundreds of thousands of visitors who traipse along three kilometers (two miles) of wooden walkways resembling those in Siberian prison camps to get from one exhibition to the next.

Statues of Vladimir Lenin, Josef Stalin and other Soviet leaders glower at visitors, and the barbed wire fences and guard towers surrounding the park help give it the feel of a Soviet gulag.

Today, though, the park attracts thousands to see, cheer and jeer symbols that used to instill fear and outrage in people in this former Soviet republic, which, along with Baltic neighbors Latvia and Estonia, regained its independence during the 1991 Soviet collapse.

"Why I am doing this? It's my gift to future generations," said park founder and owner Viliumas Malinauskas, a Lithuanian millionaire. "People can come here and joke about these grim statues. This means that Lithuania is no longer afraid of communism."

Malinauskas, 63, sunk 6 million litas (euro 1.7 million; US $2 million) into Grutas Park after amassing a fortune exporting mushrooms to the West.

The park, which opened in April 2001, spans 20 hectares (50 acres) of drained swamp about a half-hour drive from the capital, Vilnius. Next to the sculptures, monuments and paintings charged with communist ideology is a merry-go-round, a restaurant and a small zoo.

The park receives about 200,000 visitors annually - a number Malinauskas said was increasing by 20,000 per year - and employs 80 people. It isn't profitable, said Malinauskas, but it isn't losing money either.

"Children just love this place. Busloads from schools come to Grutas every day from all over Lithuania," Malinauskas said as he watched a group of school children walk past him.

'Stalin's World' theme park draws thousands


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

Looks like business is booming for theme park known as Stalin World




Faux guard towers and real barbed-wire fences are meant to evoke Gulag prison camps, with staff even re-enacting Soviet festivals.​
http://www.msn.com/en-in/travel/art...st-amusement-parks-and-attractions/ss-BBpetar


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

* Pro-Putin cult urges return to Soviet 'glory'*​
By Clem Cecil in Moscow​
(Filed: 27/01/2002)​
A SINISTER new organisation, backed by the Kremlin, is urging the Russian people to reject pro-Western views and go back to the "glory" of Soviet Russia.

The 50,000-strong group which calls itself "Walking Together" has strict rules and indoctrination methods, but unlike the Chinese group it has the support of the authorities.

"We want to create a new generation to help the president bring Russia out of crisis," said its founder, Vasily Yakimenko.

The Kremlin's clear involvement can be traced back to the group's beginnings. Mr Yakimenko left a job in the Kremlin administration, where he was overseer of state-run charities, in May 2000 to create Walking Together.

The senior patron of the movement is Vladislav Surkov, the deputy head of the presidential administration.

The group is vehemently pro-Putin and its first public action was a huge rally in November 2000 to celebrate his presidency.

Wearing T-shirts emblazoned with Putin's face, thousands gathered near the Kremlin and spoke of their love for the president. Mr Putin later received the organisers of the rally in the Kremlin.

Russian liberals fear that the group is the embodiment of persistent attempts by senior Kremlin officials to set up a new Soviet-style cult of personality around the president: nationalism thinly veiled as patriotism is a hallmark of Walking Together.

The group demands strict loyalty and discipline from its members, who are handed a long checklist on joining which includes commands to "read at least six Russian classics a year, whether you enjoy them or not, and visit the site of a battle where the Russians were victorious".

Mr Yakimenko's latest attempt to indoctrinate members, aged mainly between 14 and 30, is a proposal to "purify Russian literature". Modern "liberal" books, which depict the difficulties of modern Russian life, have been damned by Walking Together.

The group has in turn published thousands of copies of a book of stories recounting the Red Army's "glorious victories" during the Second World War. These books were offered free in exchange for "corrupting" works.

Walking Together is secretly sponsored by two companies with close Kremlin ties as well as Moscow city council.

Its outgoings are high: members are divided into groups of five called "red stars", each led by a "foreman" who receives a free pager and £30 for his services. Each of his five "soldiers" receives £1 as well as free T-Shirts.

Members are encouraged to recruit others with promises of rank and glory reminiscent of Communist indoctrination methods. "Once you have a red star, try to persuade another 50 to join.

"Give them a party if they show interest in the group. You must be able to encourage and to punish, then you will become a commander of a division. If you persuade another thousand to put their fate in your hands, you will be a coordinator."

Hard Line Soviet Russia Returning, Walking Together


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

*Ten Planks of the Communist Manifesto*

[Source: Mediabypass.com]​
This link may be discontinued. Use your discretion. The thoughts are mind-awakening.

In the early '60's during the days of the "former" Soviet Union, Russian Premier Nikita Kruschev pounded his shoe on the podium of the United Nations and shouted to the West, "We will bury you!" Fearing an invasion from the Reds, America proceeded to build the most awesome military machine in history. Unfortunately, we forgot to guard our political homefront from being taken over by socialist - communist - liberal activists who would gain office and destroy American law by process of gradually installing the Communist agenda within our legal system and seperate branches of government. The Communist program from the start has been one which sees their revolution of 1917 succesful only upon total domination of the world. (See Brain Washing, A Synthesis of the Russian Textbook on Psychopolitics)

Americans, being the most naive people among the nations, now believe that Communism is dead because the Berlin Wall and the Iron Curtain have been removed. The ironic truth is that Communism has just switched names to become more "politically correct". Today it is called international democracy. The reason that the Berlin Wall came crashing down is not because Communism is dead but because they have achieved the planned agenda to communize the West, including America. Washington D.C. has indeed become part of the New World Order of atheist governments. With the last vestiges of Christian law having been removed from "American government" over the last twenty years, there is no longer a threat of resistance against world Communism. In reality, "American government" became part of the Iron Curtain, thus there was no more need for the likes of a Berlin Wall.

Once again, in their foolishness, the American public has believed the lies of their "leaders" who applaud "the fall of Communism", while they have sold out the country to anti-Christian, anti-American statutes and regulations on the federal, state, and local levels. Posted below is a comparison of the original ten planks of the Communist Manifesto written by Karl Marx in 1848, along with the American adopted counterpart of each of the planks, The American people have truly been "buried in Communism" by their own politicians of both the Republican and Democratic parties. One other thing to remember, Karl Marx was stating in the Communist Manifesto that these planks will test whether a country has become commmunist or not. If they are all in effect and in force the country IS communist. Communism, but by any other name...??

*1. Abolition of private property and the application of all rent to public purpose.*

The 14th Amendment of the U.S. Constitution (1868), and various zoning, school & property taxes. Also the Bureau of Land Management.

*2. A heavy progressive or graduated income tax.*

Misapplication of the 16th Amendment of the U.S. Constitution, 1913, The Social Security Act of 1936.; Joint House Resolution 192 of 1933; and various State "income" taxes. We call it "paying your fair share".

*3. Abolition of all rights of inheritance.*

We call it Federal & State estate Tax (1916); or reformed Probate Laws, and limited inheritance via arbitrary inheritance tax statutes.

*4. Confiscation of the property of all emigrants and rebels.*

We call in government seizures, tax liens, Public "law" 99-570 (1986);

Executive order 11490, sections 1205, 2002 which gives private land to the Department of Urban Development; the imprisonment of "terrorists" and those who speak out or write against the "government" (1997 Crime/Terrorist Bill); or the IRS confiscation of property without due process.

*5. Centralization of credit in the hands of the State, by means of a national bank with state capital and an exclusive monopoly.*

We call it the Federal Reserve which is a credit/debt system nationally organized by the Federal Reserve act of 1913. All local banks are members of the Fed system, and are regulated by the Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation (FDIC).

*6. Centralization of the means of communication and transportation in the hands of the State.*

We call it the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) and Department of Transportation (DOT) mandated through the ICC act of 1887, the Commissions Act of 1934, The Interstate Commerce Commission established in 1938, The Federal Aviation Administration, Federal Communications Commission, and Executive orders 11490, 10999, as well as State mandated driver's licenses and Department of Transportation regulations.

*7. Extention of factories and instruments of production owned by the State, the bringing into cultivation of waste lands, and the improvement of the soil generally in accordance with a common plan.*

We call it corporate capacity, The Desert Entry Act and The Department of Agriculture. As well as the Department of Commerce and Labor, Department of Interior, the Evironmental Protection Agency, Bureau of Land Management, Bureau of Reclamation, Bureau of Mines, National Park Service, and the IRS control of business through corporate regulations.

*8. Equal liablity of all to labor. Establishment of Industrial armies, especially for agriculture.*

We call it the Social Security Administration and The Department of Labor. The National debt and inflation caused by the communal bank has caused the need for a two "income" family. Woman in the workplace since the 1920's, the 19th amendment of the U.S. Constitution, the Civil Rights Act of 1964, assorted Socialist Unions, affirmative action, the Fedral Public Works Program and of course Executive order 11000.

*9. Combination of agriculture with manufacturing industries; gradual abolition of the distinction between town and country by a more equable distribution of the population over the country.*

We call it the Planning Reorganization act of 1949 , zoning (Title 17 1910-1990) and Super Corporate Farms, as well as Executive orders 11647, 11731 (ten regions) and Public "law" 89-136.

*10. Free education for all children in government schools. Abolition of children's factory labor in its present form. Combination of education with industrial production, etc. etc.*

People are being taxed to support what we call 'public' schools, which train the young to work for the communal debt system. We also call it the Department of Education, the NEA and Outcome Based "Education" .

So I ask you...does changing the words, change the end result? By using different words is it all of a sudden OK????? We are so "smart," aren't we??

None are more hopelessly enslaved, as those who falsely believe they are free....

Ten  Planks of Communism


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

*Utopian, Communitarian Socialism*

_Theory_: Though there are a great variety of utopian movements and thinkers, this particular strain of utopianism advocates changing society by adopting egalitarian lifestyles, and building cooperatives and communes which embody the good society and set an example for the rest of the world.

_Praxis_: There have been many socialist communes and communalists throughout history, but the best known U.S. experiments were those conducted in the 19th century, such as the Fourierists, Owen's New Harmony, and the Oneida community. They were inspired by a variety of ideologies, religious and secular. Their largest modern descendents in the U.S. are the Fellowship for Intentional Community, and the Federation of Egalitarian Communities around the Virginia commune Twin Oaks (also here)..
_Theory_: Sometimes also referred to as libertarian socialism{See also this FAQ]. Opposed to all relations of domination, including the State, Family, Religion, and the Rich. Opposed to the Marxist idea of a transitional reliance on a socialist State, believing it will inevitably result in another form of tyranny. Anarcho-syndicalists specify that the means and ends of social change should be workers' power through unions, replacing government with a federation of industrial-based worker organizations. (See also aBibliography and FAQ)

_Praxis_: In Europe associated with the writings of Bakunin and Kropotkin; in the U.S. represented by figures such as Emma Goldman; worldwide, there have been and are many individuals and groupings since the 19th century. The chief _anarcho-syndicalists _in the U.S. are the Industrial Workers of the World.
_Theory_: Marx outlined a "dialectical materialist" theory of history postulating that the nature of the technological and economic system of each society determines the power relations within that society, dividing society between those who own and control the means of production and those who are exploited. These classes struggle over resources, and when the technological and economic base of society changes, a new class develops to overthrow the previous ruling class.
The final stage of this dialectical process is the world-wide polarization between the industrial working class and the owners of industry; after the proletariat overthrows the bourgeoisie there will be no more class divisions and humanity will consciously control its own evolution.
Social democratic reforms in the short-term, towards the replacement of capitalism (the private ownership of means of production) with "social ownership" (socialism). The democratic advancement of the masses' interests replaces the "dictatorship" of bourgeois democracy with the "dictatorship" of the working class under socialism. Finally, the idea of ownership itself will disappear, as will all vestiges of class divisions, and therefore the need for a State will disappear, which is the stage of communism. [Another summary of Marxism]

_Praxis_: As a movement, can probably be dated from the founding of the International Workingmen's Association, 1864-1876, within which Marx (1818-1883) and Bakunin were the two ideological poles. In the U.S.: probably the "De Leonist" Socialist Labor Party is the first, most orthodox, and one of the smallest, Marxist parties, founded before 1900.
Christian Socialism; Labor Zionism, creation of a socialist Israel; eventually the Israeli Labor Party and MAPAM; Marxist Socialism, a minor strain in all social democratic parties to the present. When referring to contemporary European socialist, social democratic and labor parties, called "Euro-socialism."
_Praxis_: Usually dated from the founding of the (2nd) Socialist International, 1889-WWI, 1923-present. In the U.S. from the founding of the U.S. Socialist Party (SP), 1900-1972, and DSOC-DSA 1972-present.

_Theory_: Industry should be owned by the state or "commune" and managed by workers organized in local and national guilds _Praxis_: In the writings of G.D.H. Cole and the British Guilds Restoration Movement, 1913-1929; eventually overshadowed by British Social Democracy.
rational, scientific states restructure our irrational society. Scientists are the vanguard of this shift, not the working class, though there may be a fruitful alliance of the two. As a result they had a weakness for authoritarian regimes, such as Soviet Russia, and for ideas such as eugenics and progressive imperialism. On the other hand, they were creative thinkers associated with internationalism and the cooperative movement, and as backers of the labor movement and the Labor Party.
_Praxis_: Associated with the intellectuals of the British Fabian Society from about 1880 to 1920, until the British Labor Party and Marxism, in its Leninist and democratic forms, shunted their ideas aside. Some of their well-known members included the science fiction author H.G. Wells, George Bernard Shaw, and the cooperativists Sidney and Beatrice Webb, who founded the London School of Economics. [Also see a wacky conspiracy theory look at the Fabians.] Today's Fabian Society [fabian-society@geo2.geonet.de] is more of a democratic socialist think-tank for the British Labor Party than a distinct ideological tendency.

_Theory_: Since workers can only achieve trade-union consciousness , they must be led by a vanguard party of Marxist-Leninist revolutionaries. This party must be governed by military discipline, and "democratic centralism" : party-membership is tightly controlled and all members must keep party discipline, not contradicting the party-line in public, but only through internal "democratic" debate. The party newspaper plays a central role. The party relies heavily on front-organizations, ostensibly independent but actually controlled by the Party

_Praxis_: Usually dated from the USSR's founding of the (3rd) Communist International, 1920-1956. In the U.S.: Communist Party USA (CPUSA), 1920-present.
Stalin, exiled from Russia in 1929 for his advocacy of more power to industrial worker organizations against the Stalinist party machine. Murdered by a Stalinist assassin in Mexico in 1940. As a movement, associated with Trotsky's founding of the "Fourth International", 1938-present. In the US, Trotskyism was originally associated with the Socialist Worker's Party (SWP or "Swoops"), 1940-present. Some assert that in the late 1970s the SWP became "Castroists." Today Trotskyism is more vividly represented by the Spartacist League ("the Sparts"), the Workers' League and the International Socialist Organization.
Occasionally Trotskyists practice the tactic of "entryism," joining a larger, mass socialist or labour party in order to win more influence, while continuing to exist as a separate political party. The most successful example of Trotskyist entrism was conducted by the British Militant Tendency, which took over sections of the British Labour Party in the 70s and 80s, until being purged in the 90s.

_Theory_: Stalinist Russia is a deformed worker's State , more progressive than capitalism and therefore worthy of being defended against imperialist (US) aggression, but needs an internal proletarian revolution to throw out the bureaucrats. (While the collapse of East Europan Communism would appear to have made this core project moot, Trotskyists today are buoyed in the belief that their version of - as yet untried - socialism has been vindicated over the Communist and social democratic versions.)

Maoism[/paste:font]

_Theory_: China should lead a united, revolutionary Third World against Soviet and American imperialism. Peasants can be the backbone of "proletarian" revolution if led by a Communist Party. Once in power Communists must engage in constant struggle ("Cultural Revolution") against the feudal and bourgeois elements entrenched in the socialist State. Continuous group criticism and self-criticism by party cadres is a key form of ideological purification.

_Praxis_: In the US: the tiny Revolutionary Communist Party (RCP) - following the immortal teachings of Marx-Lenin-MaoTseTung-Bob Avakian thought - the Maoist International Movement, the Committee to Support the Revolution in Peru, and the Progressive Labor Party (PLP).
Solidarity and the International Socialist Organization (though neither organization would answer to "Schactmanite," preferring something like "revolutionary, Third Campist, socialist-feminist, democratic Leninism").
AFL-CIO is the only legitimate representative of the American working class, and the Democratic Party must become a more legitimate social democratic/labor party by "moving to the center" and down-playing gay rights, abortion and civil liberties. Socialists must side with U.S. foreign policy against Communist totalitarianism, as in funding the Nicaraguan contras and supporting nuclear weapons in Europe and the Pacific.

_Praxis_: In the U.S. (and only in the U.S.): the Social Democrats USA (SDUSA, "Seduce-a") 1972-present, entrenched in the upper echelons of the AFL-CIO.
_Praxis_: Really a phenomenon of the 1950s-early 1980s, though many Communist Parties outside of Communist countries moved a little bit in this direction.

Left-Wing Lingo, Ideologies and History


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

Does any of this look familiar to you?

*New Left, 1960-1970's*

_Theory_: Central document was the "Port Huron Statement" of 1964, penned by Tom Hayden and ratified as the ideological statement of the Students for a Democratic Society. Professed "participatory democracy," as opposed to the power-elite-dominated Western representative democracies, and the power-elite-dominated authoritarian Communist societies . Also advocated participatory democracy internally, as opposed to the use of party discipline and hierarchy. Saw the agents of social change in "substitute proletarians": the urban poor and black liberation movement, Third World peasant liberation movements (Vietnam), and the student movement. Open to work with Leninists, ignoring old Socialist-Communist divisions - a feature which led to their quick demise. [See also Sixties Project Primary Document Archive]

_Praxis_: Internationally, almost every country had a New Left organization between 1965-1970. In the U.S., principally the Students for a Democratic Society (SDS) 1960-1969; the Weathermen,1969-late 70's, a guerrilla organization that came out of SDS; the New American Movement (NAM) 1970-1982, a democratic socialist organization that came out of SDS. Some groups, such as the Yippies and the Diggers harked back to a more counter-cultural and anarcho-cooperative model of social change. A French New Left movement, Situationaism, actually began in the 50's growing out of leftist DaDaism and Surrealism, and had a strong theoretical impact on the Paris '68 uprising and other European student movements. [See also the Sixties Project and Vietnam Era Project]
Mouffe's _Hegemony and Socialist Strategy: Towards a Radical Democratic Politics_ and "Reflections on Strategy in a Dark Time: Radical Democracy" by Richard Flacks, with a dozen respondents, in March 1996 Boston Review.

_Praxis_: Some would claim that the radical democratic tradition began with the American and French Revolutions. Some would cite the early Students for a Democratic Society's Port Huron document as the mid-Cold War re-birth. Today radical democracy is embodied in many political movements, but is perhaps most self-consciously acknowledged in the Citizen Action movement, the post-Marxist wings of DSA, and the Committees of Correspondence.


_Theory_: The State as a relatively autonomous "contestable terrain" for the organized, self-conscious constituencies of the working class, through an open, inclusive political party (a left Democratic Party or third party) and a radical labor movement. Socialists organize a coalition of the sinking bottom third and the sliding middle third of America (the bulk of the poor and the working middle class) against the wealthy and corporations; central, necessary role for organized labor. Influenced by Italian Marxist Antonio Gramsci; socialists struggle to wrest ideological hegemony away from the ruling class, and gain hegemony for radical ideology. The leading exponent in the U.S. has been Michael Harrington. Also well described in the pamphlet "Toward a Democratic Socialism: Theory, Strategy, and Vision" (1991) by Joseph Schwartz, member of the DSA National Political Committee.

_Praxis_: In the U.S., represented in the Democratic Socialists of America, the Socialist Party USA, Committees of Correspondence, and Solidarity.
*Related Species*
*Libertarian Socialism* _Theory_: The state is almost as big a problem as capitalism, and democratic grass-roots control through things like coops are preferable to nationalization, or extensions of state authority. In its anarchist variation, associated with the "council-communism" tradition. Leading U.S. advocate (also a DSA member): Noam Chomsky.

_Praxis_: The more libertarian wings of democratic socialist and social democratic groups embody a mild version of libertarian socialism, and a number of anarchist collectives in North America have a radical libertarian socialist orientation, such as the formerly Trotskyist Love and Rage group.

*Market Socialism* _Theory_: The State can't plan everything, and the market can effectively be used by democratic public policy for social goals, such as productivity.

_Praxis_: The moderate, or less utopian, wings of democratic socialist and social democratic groups.


Socialist-Feminism[/paste:font]

_Theory_: Capitalism and patriarchy as relatively autonomous dual systems of power, tending to reinforce one another but not necessarily; socialism alone hasn't and won't liberate women; parallel influences of capitalism and patriarchy reflected in feminization of poverty.

_Praxis_: Although many feminist organizations have become more class-conscious, and committed to building feminism into a broader radical movement, only the DSA Feminist Commission today represents a true dual-systems analysis of current politics.
Other kinds of Feminists:

*Marxist Feminism* _Theory_: Women are primarily oppressed by capitalism, as workers; class more primary than gender as a social cleavage. Socialist revolution will liberate women.

_Praxis_: The "feminist" aspect of most socialist organizations in the U.S. today, but most clearly expressed by the West Coast Freedom Socialist Party/Radical Women.


*Radical Feminism* _Theory_: Women are oppressed by patriarchy; gender more primary than class.

_Praxis_: Represented in the U.S. today by legal theorist Catherine MacKinnon and writer Andrea Dworkin.


*Lesbian Feminism* _Theory_: Women are oppressed by both patriarchy and compulsory heterosexuality; lesbianism and gender separatism are the only path to liberation for women.


*Liberal Feminism* _Theory_: Women are oppressed because they don't have equal rights ("equal opportunity") with men in democratic society.

_Praxis: _In the U.S., usually associated with the National Organization of Women, though radicals actually have a lot of influence in NOW.

Black Socialism[/paste:font]

_Theory_: Capitalism is relatively autonomous from, but interlocked with, Western imperialism, the exploitation of Third World peoples, and racism at home and abroad. Democratic socialism (at home and internationally) won't necessarily eliminate the oppressive relations of ethnic groups and nation-states, but will weaken them. Racism, like capitalism, is not just the barriers to advancement of minorities, but the whole structure of society which leads to inequality: structural racism.

_Praxis_: A tendency in much of African-American politics, from politicians such as Reps. Ron Dellums D-CA and Major Owens D-NY, to intellectuals such as Manning Marable and Cornel West, to revolutionary groups such as the now defunct Black Panther Party [BPP Ideology] [BPP History], and the still active African Peoples' Socialist Party and National Peoples' Democratic Uhuru Movement.
*Other People of Color Politics:*
*Black Marxism* _Theory_: Ethnic/racial divisions result from economic exploitation, such as the institution of slavery, and are used by the ruling class to divide the working class. Socialism will eliminate racism.

_Praxis_: Most socialist organizations implicitly treat race as secondary to class.


*Pan-Africanism* _Theory_: European peoples, socialist and capitalist, are globally oppressing African peoples, and Africans everywhere must fight for unity and liberation, and then struggle for socialism.

_Praxis_: In the U.S. by Kwame Ture's All-African People's Revolutionary Party, and the Nkrumahist-Toureist Party Organizing Formation.


*Black Nationalism* _Theory_: Blacks in America are an oppressed nation, and should struggle for a separate society and economy.

_Praxis_: In the U.S. by the Nation of Islam.


*Black Anarchism* _Theory_The foremost person associated with this movement would be former Black Panther Party member Lorenzo Kom'boa Ervin, and the journal 'Black Autonomy'. The Black colony in America should take control of its communities and form mass communes independent of the State, which is to be overthrown through an alliance with white workers, though Black workers form the vanguard.


*Civil Rights and Assimilationism* _Theory_: Usually associated with assimilationism; blacks are oppressed by racist attittudes and laws. The goal is to have everyone be treated equally under the law, with the exception of affirmative action.

_Praxis_: In the U.S., embodied in the Southern Christian Leadership Council, the NAACP, and other mainline civil rights organizations.
Eco-Socialism[/paste:font]

_Theory_: Ecological protection requires the democratic control of the means of production, but industrialism itself must be reformed not just socialized. Recognizes a relative autonomy of ecology from class, State, gender, and race. Advocates work reduction (shorter work weeks, more dole), sustainable ("no-growth") economy, participatory democracy, cooperatives, and strengthened transnational institutions.

_Praxis_: In the U.S.: the left wing of the Greens USA, the more statist wing of the Left Green Network, and the Environmental Commission of DSA.
*Related Species*
*Eco-Populists* _Theory_: Focus on worker and community struggles against local hazards, without explicit anti-capitalism.

_Praxis_: In the U.S.: Citizen's Clearinghouse on Hazardous Wastes.


*Eco-Anarchists/Social Ecologists* _Theory_: Associated largely with the writings of Murray Bookchin (1, 2, and the Detroit-based magazine _Fifth Estate_. Ecological destruction grows out of authoritarian social structures.

_Praxis_: In the U.S.: the anarchist wing of the Left Green Network (LGN), which is the moribund, left wing of the Greens USA, associated with Murray Bookchin and the Institute for Social Ecology.


*Eco-Feminists* _Theory_: Ecological destruction grows out of the subordination of women, whom men associate with Nature

_Praxis_: Represented by groups like Feminists for Animal Rights and the EcoFeminism mailing list.

Left-Wing Lingo, Ideologies and History
_________
Please note that the author said, the now "defunct" Black Panthers.  The article was written approximately 16 years ago. As you can see they have now been "resurrected"....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

How far gone is America?  Let's have a look:

*Communist Goals (1963)*
Documention below
Congressional Record--Appendix, pp. A34-A35

January 10, 1963

Current Communist Goals

EXTENSION OF REMARKS OF HON. A. S. HERLONG, JR. OF FLORIDA

IN THE HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES

Thursday, January 10, 1963



Mr. HERLONG. Mr. Speaker, Mrs. Patricia Nordman of De Land, Fla., is an ardent and articulate opponent of communism, and until recently published the De Land Courier, which she dedicated to the purpose of alerting the public to the dangers of communism in America.

At Mrs. Nordman's request, I include in the RECORD, under unanimous consent, the following "Current Communist Goals," which she identifies as an excerpt from "The Naked Communist," by Cleon Skousen:

[From "The Naked Communist," by Cleon Skousen]

*CURRENT COMMUNIST GOALS*

1. U.S. acceptance of coexistence as the only alternative to atomic war.

2. U.S. willingness to capitulate in preference to engaging in atomic war.

3. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.

4. Permit free trade between all nations regardless of Communist affiliation and regardless of whether or not items could be used for war.

5. Extension of long-term loans to Russia and Soviet satellites.

6. Provide American aid to all nations regardless of Communist domination.

7. Grant recognition of Red China. Admission of Red China to the U.N.

8. Set up East and West Germany as separate states in spite of Khrushchev's promise in 1955 to settle the German question by free elections under supervision of the U.N.

9. Prolong the conferences to ban atomic tests because the United States has agreed to suspend tests as long as negotiations are in progress.

10. Allow all Soviet satellites individual representation in the U.N.

11. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces. (Some Communist leaders believe the world can be taken over as easily by the U.N. as by Moscow. Sometimes these two centers compete with each other as they are now doing in the Congo.)

12. Resist any attempt to outlaw the Communist Party.

13. Do away with all loyalty oaths.

14. Continue giving Russia access to the U.S. Patent Office.

15. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.

16. Use technical decisions of the courts to weaken basic American institutions by claiming their activities violate civil rights.

17. Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.

18. Gain control of all student newspapers.

19. Use student riots to foment public protests against programs or organizations which are under Communist attack.

20. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policymaking positions.

21. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.

22. Continue discrediting American culture by degrading all forms of artistic expression. An American Communist cell was told to "eliminate all good sculpture from parks and buildings, substitute shapeless, awkward and meaningless forms."

23. Control art critics and directors of art museums. "Our plan is to promote ugliness, repulsive, meaningless art."

24. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.

25. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV.

26. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."

27. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity which does not need a "religious crutch."

28. Eliminate prayer or any phase of religious expression in the schools on the ground that it violates the principle of "separation of church and state."

29. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.

30. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."

31. Belittle all forms of American culture and discourage the teaching of American history on the ground that it was only a minor part of the "big picture." Give more emphasis to Russian history since the Communists took over.

32. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.

33. Eliminate all laws or procedures which interfere with the operation of the Communist apparatus.

34. Eliminate the House Committee on Un-American Activities.

35. Discredit and eventually dismantle the FBI.

36. Infiltrate and gain control of more unions.

37. Infiltrate and gain control of big business.

38. Transfer some of the powers of arrest from the police to social agencies. Treat all behavioral problems as psychiatric disorders which no one but psychiatrists can understand [or treat].

39. Dominate the psychiatric profession and use mental health laws as a means of gaining coercive control over those who oppose Communist goals.

40. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce.

41. Emphasize the need to raise children away from the negative influence of parents. Attribute prejudices, mental blocks and retarding of children to suppressive influence of parents.

42. Create the impression that violence and insurrection are legitimate aspects of the American tradition; that students and special-interest groups should rise up and use ["]united force["] to solve economic, political or social problems.

43. Overthrow all colonial governments before native populations are ready for self-government.

44. Internationalize the Panama Canal.

45. Repeal the Connally reservation so the United States cannot prevent the World Court from seizing jurisdiction [over domestic problems. Give the World Court jurisdiction] over nations and individuals alike.

Communist Goals - 1963 Congressional Record


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

These two links have been destroyed.  I wonder why?  

Citizens for Constitutional Government. The only difference between communism and socialism is its method of imposition. Fascism is closely related. Beware of the 3 isms.

Soviet Art of Brainwashing - Kenneth Goff


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

*NWO List*​
*(New World Order)*​
(and United Nations)​
*Herein are listed incidents of the*​
*UN Overriding the U.S.*​
Dangerous precident is being set,​
case by case, day by day.​
The accumulative effect will be used by the NWO!​
( Because UN, NWO, Third Way and New World Order​
are the same for purposes here, all are included in this list.)​


UN Chart - This is a great chart on UN organization.


Also see the Controls List.

RIE - A very interesting listing of top money owners and their groups.

Charter 99 -- Read about the alarming UN conference for ending American independence.

There is no longer any doubt that the NWO ( and UN and Third Way) are taking over the United States. This is being done slowly and systematically through such coverts actions as destroying our Constitution through manipulation of Congress and taking control of our public lands. The extent is becoming alarming. Just browsing down the Uhuh Opening Title Page will provide a vivid and alarming scenario.

They are threateningly active in many ways in many areas. Some titles to pursue are:

[Also see Topics under Goverment by Decree for more names.]

AHRI - American Heritage Rivers Initiative. Also see Uhuh Law Library for Executive Orders

Biospheres and HU 127 - Also see MAB ; Parks; Monitcello Is Under the UN

DSA - Democratic Socialists of America

EU - European Parliament. uhuh Law Library.

FATF - Financial Action Task Force; a UN outfit that is exerting control over Americans.

ICC - International Criminal Court - trying to override American courts in America. Succeeding. Bad.

ISO - International Standards Organization. In cahoots with drivers licenses and national ID.

IMF - International Monetary Fund - Run by international bankers who run the UN and the world.

Ron Paul tells it well.

Interpar - Interparliamentary Union. Also check uhuh Law Library.

Interpol -

IPU - Interparliamentary Union. Also see uhuh Law Library for Executive OrdersMAB - The Man and the Biosphere Program. Also see Biospheres; Parks

NATO

NATO used as a shield strength indicator

NGO - Non-Governmental Organizations

One World

OWG - One World GovernmentParks

American soil controlled by UN, shutting out American taxpayers.

Look for UN signs.

Monitcello Is Under the UN

Also see Biospheres; MAB

Socialism - Communism. Most Democrats in Congress belong to DSA.

Third Way - just another name for the same UN goons

UN - United Nations

Unesco - United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization

WEU - Western European Union

Wilderness Areas - wild areas taken by US Gov't, given to UN. Also see Biospheres; MAB; Parks

World Heritage Committee - in UN

World Heritage Site - Taken by UN

World Heritage List - UNESCO lists sites in world. Note bunched locations. Water? Military? Culture? Hmm...

WTO - World Trade Organization

All equal under WTO?

WTO's Hidden Agenda - Friday Nov 9, 2001 By Greg Palast- not a nice scenerio

Many of these are entries in the Heads Up Index.

For a more complete listing, see Time Line 6 and CO6.

Listed below are well documented articles describing some of these events.


The Heads Up Index lists two entries on NWO. More will be added as time permits.

NWO-New World Order in practice-Alaska

NWO, Third Way, Kyoto

Topics lists many areas covered by uhuh.com.

Also see these other categories

List of environmental issues and events

List of Snoops such as CIA and NSA.

List of BBLs - the Billionaire Banklords that control everyone and most things, including the NWO.

List of Articles on U.S. laws that favor the UN

Guns - owned by citizens

America: 2003 - Missy Kelly on the Third Way. This profound article explains the power behind the power in this world. Alarming!

Bilderberg Meeting, June, 99. Here is the report. An English news group got a hold of and posted it. Good work.

Biospheres in the US -- the UN is taking over. Also see Heads Up Index: biospheres, AHRI, Unesco, parks, wilderness areas

Biospheres - World Network of Biosphere Reserves - the text structure

European Parliment - chilling plans for U.S. citizens.

European Parliment- summary in Heads Up #78

Execution stayed.Global Governance: Why? How? When? Great site at University of Texas at Austin.

Hansen Bill, Parks, HU 106

ICC - International Criminal Court - gives UN power over US

NGOs are taking us prisoner -- silently. American Policy Center

NWO explained simply, bluntly by Joseph Farah.

UN agents are immune and free to roam the US

UN and NGOs get together

UN stores arms in US, takes our lands

UN usurps US freedoms

[Because of copyright laws, only the first four sentences of the article are quoted here as a documentary cite. ]


> *"UN Court Orders US Execution Stayed*
> By Mike Corder, Associated Press Writer
> Thursday, April 9, 1998; 5:12 p.m. EDT
> THE HAGUE, Netherlands (AP) -- The World Court intervened for the first time in a death penalty case Thursday, demanding that the United States spare the life of a Paraguayan facing execution in Virginia next week. But it appeared unlikely that the legal lifeline thrown to Angel Francisco Breard -- on death row for the 1992 murder and attempted rape of Ruth Dickie of Arlington, Va. -- would reach across the Atlantic. U.S. officials have said previously that the World Court has no jurisdiction in this case. The 15-judge World Court, the U.N.'s highest judicial body, has no enforcement powers and relies on countries to comply voluntarily with its decisions.
> ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

*Heads Up*

*A Weekly View from the Foothills of Appalachia*

*May 3, 1998 #83*

by: Doug Fiedor

*Copyright © 1998 by Doug Fiedor, all rights reserved*

This text may be copied and distributed freely

but only in its entirety, and with no changes

Previous Editions at:

Fiedor Report on the News  List

U.S. Senate: 404 Error Page), or the House Government Reform Committee (http://www.house.gov/reform/hearings.htm), it quickly becomes evident how extensive that illegal money laundering was. Even though the whole of that story is not complete (i.e. conclusively proven), there is more than enough information available to indict dozens of people involved in the Clinton & Gore Campaign Committee and the DNC conspiracy.

Yet, interestingly enough, that is one of the very few impeachable acts that does not have a special prosecutor investigating. Instead, the Reno Justice Department is supposedly looking into it. Somewhat.

http://www.gopac.com/library/newt98.htm). Therein, Gingrich described Kenneth Starr as an "officer of the Department of Justice" and said criticism of the independent counsel has gone overboard:

The fact is that if he [Clinton] wants to fire Ken Starr, he can do it in the morning. And if he doesn't want to fire Ken Starr, he should tell his staff to shut up because there is something profoundly demeaning and destructive to have the White House systematically undermine an officer of the Department of Justice. And when I watch these paid hacks on television, to be quite honest, I am sickened by how unpatriotically they undermine the Constitution of the United States on behalf of their client.

Heads Up #83
_______
Note this report was made in 1998.  The author may not have realized that Newt Gingrich is a quisling and an enemy of the American people, he's playing the other side (for now).  Note*  Jesuit agents of Rome are trained to run both sides of a conflict.  It's what they do.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

*HE UN USURPS OUR FREEDOM*

As we reported earlier, Bill Clinton, encouraged by his power hungry Marxist wife, wants much more than to be just a world leader. Clinton wants to be "the" world leader. Nearly everything they do nowadays (besides ducking impeachment), is in preparation for that goal.

For instance, Hillary's choice for Secretary of State, Madeline Albright was out attacking UN critics recently. We should note here that in her previous position as a professor, Albright was called by those who knew her on campus as "Professor Halfbright." Some of her recent actions are starting to make a lot of people wonder if there might have been a reason for that nickname.

Lately, the State Department has allowed an alarming amount of United Nations equipment to be stored in the United States. UN military equipment has been spotted stockpiled in various locations around our country. Why?

There's also the problem of all those UN Heritage Sites, biosphere reserves and now wilderness zones. Does anyone actually believe that a UN bureaucrat from some little third world country would better care for our national treasures than we would? Worst yet, the UN recently agreed to offer members of some environmental extremist groups diplomatic passports so they will be immune from the law when operating within the United States.

Secretary-General Kofi Annan was given permission to wander around the U.S. as he pleases. He was in Hollywood recently, encouraging some left-leaning celebrities to lend a hand with the dissemination of UN propaganda. As starters, Annan wants that $1.2-billion in back "dues" he says we owe. The Clinton administration is, of course, applying pressure on Congress to pay at least part of that amount.

As part of a world governance program, over 72 nations recently signed agreements to provide the UN a full sized military force. The administration approves of this action and has secretly contributed millions of taxpayer dollars to help get a UN army started. The State Department will not release exactly how much money we contributed, but it was in the hundreds of millions.

Then, of course, there's the matter of gun control. For the first time in history, the United States has agreed to the UN plan of gun control. And, as is obvious at home, Clinton has continuously been doing his best to disarm the American people.

Now comes the UN Court system. Next June, the United Nations is meeting in Rome to draft a treaty which would establish an International Criminal Court (ICC). Such a court could subject American citizens to the jurisdiction of foreign judges, who would have zero respect for our Constitution.

As can be expected, the Clinton Administration supports the ICC. So does the U.S. Senate, which voted 55 to 45 to encourage the establishment of an ICC within the UN system.

Even the American Bar Association has endorsed the concept of the ICC. But that's no real surprise, since the ABA characteristically does nothing to defend our Constitution anyway. The ICC would be a plaything for them. A new court system would allow lawyers to make up the rules as they go along.

However, for the unsuspecting American citizen, such an international criminal court would be a disaster. One important difference is that there will be no right for the accused to confront witnesses, as stipulated in our Sixth Amendment. The UN court will adopt a provision known as Rule 75, which allows witnesses to remain anonymous, even to defendants and their lawyers. And, as in American administrative law courts, a defendant will be classed as guilty until proven innocent.

The United States does not have a very good track record in these world courts, which makes it very difficult to understand how any person respecting our Rule of Law could agree to such wickedness. For example, we lost a series of key cases before the international agency governing commerce and tariffs.

Really, these and dozens of other actions by the Clinton Administration point to only one thing:

Clinton is systematically weakening the United States so it will be easier to control when he is secretary-general of the United Nations.

Truly, to protect our American way of life, we must get the UN out of the United States and the United States out of the UN.

Heads Up #83
This report is from 1998. Today Clinton's wife is running for the highest office in the land.  Wake up, America.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

The author continues..........could this be true?  What do you think?
*Stage Is Set*

*Can these be true?*

*Watch for these points in the Time Line*

*Present Status of Government Control*

Control of the MassesThrough FEMA, REX and a myriad of ELs ( Executive Laws - illegal laws issued by the president with names like EO, PDD, etc), a complete plan of crowd control is in place. All the president need do is utter two magic words, "National Emergency", and martial law will be declared. That may be the position we are in today, 1-27-02 since Bush declared a ten year national emergency against terrorists. These plans are kept so secret not even Congress has read them.

So we have a plan for control to protect us, we pay for it, but we can not read it. There seems to be something wrong with this picture.

It is of vital importance to note that Hitler employed nearly the exact procedure when he set the German Congress aside and declared a dictatorship. WW2 ensued. That war followed Pike's Plan to the letter.

OUR military is manufacturing nasty weapons designed to control civilian masses.

Government is attempting to remove guns from the people - an unconstitutional act.

Mock invasions of U.S. cities and arrest of leaders has been occurring.

Prison Camps

i) Possibly over 100 prison camps, many of them being updated, exist today in America in times of peace, but my representatives will not speak of them.
ii) At least one of these camps is/was guarded by troops that can not speak American.

American troops might not fire on Americans, but bitter foreign troops will. Those troops may be here, now!

Marines at Camp Pendleton were asked if they would fire on Americans. The very fact that they were asked that question starts one thinking.

Government in reverse. Laws passed by OUR Congress allow prosecution for treason

i) Of those citizens who speak out for truth in government. Labels them traitors.
ii) Traitors can be imprisoned or confined to a mental institution.

(1) Little legal help is available there, nearly none in a mental institution.
(2) FDR used the insane asylum technique to control opposition.

(3) Brains are fried with drugs.

iii) Such prosecution violates OUR Constitution.

*Covert Operations*

*The U.S. has for decades been the leading exporter of munitions to third world nations.*
Our government has been using American citizens as test monkeys for decades with neither consent nor knowledge with radiation, aids, agent orange and anthrax.

Horrible weapons of war continue to be developed.

HAARP in Alaska can destroy the ionosphere and people and continues to be developed and enlarged, but the people are not informed. Sick people are looking toward HAARP. There have terawatt capacity now.

Total military plans under FEMA and REX exist to control the civilian police forces and the masses, but not even Congress is allowed to read the documents.

Perhaps as many as 100 prison camps exist, but no one in government will discuss them.

Munitions supply fed the Bosnian War. We then stationed our troops there. The same routine preceded WW1 and WW2. The IBLs financed both sides and made big money.

The United States gave CBW (Chemical/Biological Weapons) technology to Iraq before the Gulf War.

OUR United States military took tons of poison gas to Iraq in the Gulf War. How can we condemn others?

OUR United States military encased bullets and bombs with nuclear poison and used them in the Gulf War.

Children in Iraq are suffering birth defects and other symptoms of nuclear poisoning. Our troops are sick.

Harris was framed by OUR FBI in a probable attempt to start a CBW war in Iraq.

Clinton provided China with bomb, missile and guidance technology.

Chinagate was not included in articles of impeachment

China sells war technology and equipment to its neighbors.

EO 13132.

Rhodes Scholars/Fabians are in place in key government positions

 Not one dime of IRS income tax gets back to Congress to pay bills.

(See Israel in 1859 Pike Plan, 1917, 1947, 1978 Camp David Peace Accord, Israel Covert, Israel History.)

*Skirmishes*

Pike's Plan for WW3 appears to be happening in the Mideast.Osama bin Laden may be heading for Gaza.
Sadam is offering Iraq's help to the Muslims and Palestinians.

China and Russia are exchanging munitions.

India is exploding nukes. Pakistan and Indian are mad at each other.

U.S. is bombing Afghanistan and looking for someplace to bomb.

China

Has U.S. technology for neutron and nuke bombs and missiles, thanks to Clinton and Loral.
Has a $60 billion trade deficit to fund it, thanks to GATT, NAFTA and the UN.

Openly declares that U.S. is China's #1 enemy.

Go figure.

Russia

May be reverting to the old hard line Soviet Russia backed by the Kremlin.
Rockefeller and his Chase Manhattan Bank penetrated Russia about 8 years ago. Rockefeller is probably the only IBL in America, but the strongest in the world.

The UN is attempting to force its World Court on the U.S.

*Mind Control*

Education, Schoolsa) Goals 2000 is Pattered after Marxism
b) Designed to control America's minds for womb to tomb control through education.

c) Will take our children's minds from their parents. During WW2 children were taken from parents and placed in brainwashing schools. Today the minds are taken. The bodies are left at home.

d) Probably written by those same IBLs that financed the writing of Nazism in Germany and Communism in England.

e) ClintonS claim authorship. That places ClintonS in bed with the IBLs.

f) Has already entered our schools as OBE, etc. (Outcome Based Education)

g) It is unconstitutional for the federal government to meddle with schools and education.

h) Is influenced my the UN, which we do NOT need.

i) The plan hiding behind the schools is STW.

Insane Asylum Commitment

a) Good storage place for trouble makers
b) Once committed, there is little help to get out. The courts are mute.

c) Doctors fry you brains with drugs.

d) FDR used this weapon .

Media

Is owned and/or controlled by the IBLs.
Masters of spin, misinformation, noninformation, disinformation and just plain lies.

*IBL Covert Control Organizations*

a) United Nations, New World Order, One World Order, Third Way -- all the same.
b) Agencies controlled by the IBLs (UN).

i) GATT and NAFTA are disasters to the American economy and health.
ii) Fast Track slips around the Constitution which demands that the Senate approve all treaties.

iii) MAI will take control of international financing, crippling the American economy and freedom.

iv) IMF (International Monetary Fund)

(1) Gives OUR money to IBLs to cover their bad loans. We pay!
(2) IMF is the global equivalent of the Fed. (So stated by Britain's Prime Minister. )

v) OECD (Economic Cooperation and Development) is giving the IBLs the reins.

vi) AHRI (American Heritage Rivers Initiative) is giving our land and headwaters to the IBLs. We are also losing our parks.

vii) IUCN (International Union for the Conservation of Nature) is taking our land.

viii) MAB (Man and the Biosphere) is taking our land and coastal waters. Biospheres are very unconstitutional and have been defunded by Congress, but they still get our money from somewhere and keeping growing.

ix) Environmental Agencies are causing unnecessary controls on we people.

x) Clinton signed an EL that gives the IBLs (UN) control of the U.S. Armed Forces. Michael New objected and was court martialed.

xi) *The IBLs (UN) have vetoed two Congressional laws*. That has to be the height of Constitutional violation.

xi) And on and on . . .

c) Federal Reserve System

i) Is unconstitutional and the greatest fraud in history.
ii) IRS is a crippling progressive tax, a goal of communism.  There is no law that states we must pay, yet judges put us in jail for violation a non-existent law.

d) Democratic Socialists of America (DSA), _et. al_.

58 members of Congress belong.
The Democratic National Platform under Clinton and Gore was nearly word for word identical with the Communist Party Platform.

_________
If even a fraction of it were true what do you believe this means for the future of the American people?  Should America's youth be lauding Communism, Vladimir Putin and the UN as paragons of virtue?  What kind of insanity is it to desire the destruction of your own nation?

Keep in mind when this was written there were 100 FEMA camps.  Today there are over 800 and they are full staffed I am told.  So they are further along with whatever agenda they have than they were in 1998 - 2000 when this was written.  In fact if you consider there were only 100 FEMA camps in 2000 or so and that there are over 800 FEMA camps today - that would be quite an acceleration, don't you think?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 16, 2016)

Why is Marxism such an issue in the US ?

The rest of the world sees it as a footnote in history.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

Now let's take a look at the _progression _of the Democrat Party.  Keep in mind this article was written many years ago!

*COMMUNISM USA*

In truth, this may or may not be real news to many people (he writes with a snicker and a sneer). On the other hand, it is more than just important background material for the election campaigns. A few years ago, this would be a major scandal of national proportions.

Last week, an alert reader sent me an article titled Campaign 2000 to read.(1) The note said to guess which political party published it. Down around the middle of the text I read:

"The working class is in motion. A victory by George W. Bush and Dick Cheney will set back that motion. A victory by the Democrats in the race for the presidency, the House and the Senate will allow the space to move to new heights of struggle and new forms of political independence. While the Green Party platform is good, it is lacking in the most important issue of this election -- the necessity to defeat the ultra-right. In this tight, life-and-death election, the strongest anti-corporate vote is a vote for the ticket that can win against Bush/Cheney in 2000."

I discounted the opinion as just another piece of typical Democratic Party and/or union propaganda. That's how two-thirds of today's Democrats talk. The only difference was, the author took a little while to get to the point. Therefore, I guessed (correctly) that it was not professional campaign material. Nevertheless, they finally did get to the point down in the second from last paragraph:

"After everything is said and done this election is not just about which political party wins. It's basically about the defense of and fight for democracy. A Gore victory will give encouragement to the labor -- civil rights -- environment -- youth coalition to continue the struggle to extend and preserve democracy."

That was also where they started to tip their hand somewhat. The " extend and preserve democracy" part is code used by a certain group that I have not been paying much attention to these past few years. There last paragraph verified that:

"The time is now to join with labor and allies to deliver a resounding defeat to the ultra-right on November 7. Such a dramatic coalition victory will open the doors for large-scale post-election struggles. It prepares the way for a qualitative breakthrough in electing anti-corporate candidates from the ranks of working women and men at all levels of government."

Mentioning "the ultra-right" followed by "anti-corporate" and "working women and men" in the next sentence, gave them away. This text was published by the followers of Karl Marx and Frederick Engels. The communists. And sure enough, when I was sent the URL, it was the Communist Party USA.(2)

So, I checked it out -- snooped around some. Obviously, there is much more to this than just the commie support of Gore and Lieberman. A quick reading of some of their articles shows that the ideals and party platform of the Communist Party USA is surprisingly similar to that of the Democratic Party and the Gore/Lieberman platform.

The burning question quickly becomes, which party is driving the other's agenda? Two things are very evident. Both political parties profess the same ideals and want to steer the federal government in the same direction. And, both political parties seem to be closely aligned with the unions, especially the AFL-CIO.

This explains a lot about the divide and control attitude of the Democratic Party, of course. Not only does it look as if the Democratic Party is using the old communist propaganda techniques to warp the minds of the people, they are in fact using those very same techniques -- albeit, with a few modern twists and improvements.

Because, reading their political literature, it is very difficult to tell if the Democratic Party turned communist or the Communist Party USA joined the Democratic Party. Their platforms and ideals are nearly indistinguishable.

So, even though we can file this information under the "we sort of knew that, anyway" column, the problem does warrant further study and discussion. And, for those interested, a list of local Communist Party-USA offices is available.(4)

--------------------------------------------

Fiedor on the News


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

As the author, Fiedor, wrote this in October of 2000,  one could almost call the title "prophetic" in nature........  

*REAL CHANGES CAUSED*

Some American Patriots are starting to say their efforts to effect political change are futile. Consensus is building within some groups that the only way to initiate real change is by force. And unfortunately, many Americans outside of the Patriot community are beginning to feel that way, too.

Luckily, that opinion does not seem to be true. In fact, the efforts of the many Constitutionalist groups around the country are already bearing fruit. In the arena of public opinion, the desire for a severely limited Constitutionally restricted federal government is pervasive. That has slowly but surely become the majority opinion in this country. Clearly, (as per published accounts) two- thirds of the American public are really fed up with today's federal government.

Sure, you have not heard this reported on the nightly news yet. And you probably never will. You cannot expect the liberal national media to report public opinion to which they are diametrically opposed. To the socialist sycophants in the national media, we supporters of the Constitution are no more than " right wing radicals."

Take that radical right tag for what it's worth. Because, they are correct about one thing: As per the Founding Fathers, we are, in fact, "right." And they, on the other hand, are not. Because, the fact remains that over two-thirds of the American public do not trust the federal government, and only 22% actually trust the FBI and Department of Justice.

The primary reason is all those federal laws -- womb to tomb regulation of everything in life. It's hard to even exist anymore without breaking one or two of their stupid laws everyday. For instance, the eco-wackos even had the government add weeds and bugs to their "protected species" list. And, at the rate they're going, it won't be long till they start adding bacteria, too. The American people are noticing, and they are not pleased.

The war on drugs turned out to be a war on the American citizen. Government wants to fight the drug problem, so they made all American citizens change their lifestyles to conform to police wishes. Worse, the CIA investigates itself and reports that the agency "never" had anything to do with drug smuggling and money laundering. Without mentioning, of course, that there were a couple CIA agents under indictment for smuggling tons of cocaine into this country. And most of us know about a certain popular radio talk show host who almost went to prison a few years ago for laundering millions of dollars via the CIA. Americans noticed all of these problems with government, and they are upset.

A woman's grandson goes out behind the barn to smoke a joint. The police saw him, searched grandma's house, and in the process ripped off all the new Christmas gifts she received and the seed-cash she had stashed. The town noticed, and soon thousands more people in six counties were angry.

Another farmer nearly lost his farm and new tractor for no more than plowing his field. Turns out, he ran over a protected rat in the process and the government eco-wackos arrested him. That government silliness made the national publications, most of the country noticed and many expressed outrage.

The federal government is now so obstructive to human existence that we cannot even use our own money as we wish anymore. Today, a person can be arrested for withdrawing as little as $3,000 cash from the bank without notifying bureaucrats. The federal police do not want citizens to carry large sums of cash anymore, even if it is their own money. So, they made yet another law. This stupid, unconstitutional law will make lawbreakers of many thousands of American citizens annually. Because, in fact, very few people even know about the law and would not conform even if they did.

In truth, we Americans do not know 90% of the law anymore, and government agents take advantage of that. We cannot know the law -- no one can -- because there is too much of it, and it keeps changing. The law is so complicated, in fact, that judges cannot know the law either. This caused the federal government to set up "specialized" courts, one for each subject in the law. Consequently, prosecution today is little more than selective tyranny. The American people are noticing, and beginning to outwardly express their displeasure and distrust with all three branches of government.

There's a lot more, of course, but you get the idea. Little, if any, of this material ever makes the news because, for some reason, the liberal media actually want governm


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

The one thing I find missing out of Mr. Fiedor's analysis is the fact that there are still followers of Jesus Christ in this nation who know how to pray.  This battle cannot be won by the arm of the flesh (man's ideas).  In truth, the nation is too far gone.  The only real answer is for those who belong to God to pray for those who don't and ask for His protection in the days ahead.  Truly hard times are coming upon us.  We're going to have to acknowledge that without God this nation is already lost.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

_If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.

Now mine eyes shall be open, and mine ears attent unto the prayer that is made in this place.  _
_2 Chronicles 7:14-15_


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

Now let us meet the "real Josef Stalin" and compare this with the theme park that portrays him as some sort of hero.  Nothing could be further from the truth.  The man was a diabolical monster.  Please listen to the testimonies of the survivors and learn the truth about Stalin's Communist fist that beat down men, women and children of the Ukraine into forced starvation.  There is only one brand of Communism and this is it!

Warning - Graphic photographs of starving men, women and children


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

_(as remembered by Hanna Doroshenko)_

"What I saw that morning ... was inexpressibly horrible. On a battlefield men die quickly, they fight back ... Here I saw people dying in solitude by slow degrees, dying hideously, without the excuse of sacrifice for a cause. They had been trapped and left to starve, each in his own home, by a political decision made in a far-off capital around conference and banquet tables. There was not even the consolation of inevitability to relieve the horror."

_(as remembered by Victor Kravchenko, a Soviet defector who wrote up his experiences of life in the Soviet Union and as a Soviet official, especially in his 1946 book "I Chose Freedom". "I Chose Freedom" containing extensive revelations on collectivization, Soviet prison camps and the use of slave labor came at a time of growing tension between the Warsaw Pact nations and the West. His death from bullet wounds in his apartment remains unclarified, though it was officially ruled a suicide. His son Andrew continues to believe he was the victim of a KGB execution.)_

"From 1931 to 1934 we had great harvests. The weather conditions were great. However, all the grain was taken from us. People searched the fields for mice burrows hoping to find measly amounts of grain stored by mice..."

_(as remembered by Mykola Karlosh)_

"I still get nauseous when I remember the burial hole that all the dead livestock was thrown into. I still remember people screaming by that hole. Driven to madness by hunger people were ripping the meat of the dead animals. The stronger ones were getting bigger pieces. People ate dogs, cats, just about anything to survive."

_(as remembered by Vasil Boroznyak)_

"People were dying all over our village. The dogs ate the ones that were not buried. If people could catch the dogs they were eaten. In the neighboring village people ate bodies that they dug up."

_(as remembered by Motrya Mostova)_

"I’m asking for your permission to advance me any amount of grain. I’m completely sick. I don’t have any food. I’ve started to swell up and I can hardly move my feet. Please don’t refuse me or it will be too late."

_(From a petition to the authorities by P. Lube)_

"In the spring when acacia trees started blooming everyone began eating their flowers. I remember that our neighbor who didn’t have her own acacia tree climbed on ours and I went to tell my mother that she was eating our flowers. My mother only smiled sadly."

_(as remembered by Vasil Demchenko)_

"Of our neighbors I remember all the Solveiki family died, all of the Kapshuks, all the Rahachenkos too - and the Yeremo family - three of them, still alive, were thrown into the mass grave…"

_(as remembered by Ekaterina Marchenko)_

"Where did all bread disappear, I do not really know, maybe they have taken it all abroad. The authorities have confiscated it, removed from the villages, loaded grain into the railway coaches and took it away someplace. They have searched the houses, taken away everything to the smallest thing. All the vegetable gardens, all the cellars were raked out and everything was taken away.

Wealthy peasants were exiled into Siberia even before Holodomor during the “collectivization”. Communists came, collected everything. Children were crying beaten for that with the boots. It is terrifying to recall what happened. It was so dreadful that every day became engraved in my memory. People were lying everywhere as dead flies. The stench was awful. Many of our neighbors and acquaintances from our street died.

I have no idea how I managed to survive and stay alive. In 1933 we tried to survive the best we could. We collected grass, goose-foot, burdocks, rotten potatoes and made pancakes, soups from putrid beans or nettles.

Collected gley from the trees and ate it, ate sparrows, pigeons, cats, dead and live dogs. When there was still cattle, it was eaten first, then - the domestic animals. Some were eating their own children, I would have never been able to eat my child. One of our neighbours came home when her husband, suffering from severe starvation ate their own baby-daughter. This woman went crazy.

People were drinking a lot of water to fill stomachs, that is why the bellies and legs were swollen, the skin was swelling from the water as well. At that time the punishment for a stolen handful of grain was 5 years of prison. One was not allowed to go into the fields, the sparrows were pecking grain, though people were not allowed."

_(From the memories of Olexandra Rafalska, Zhytomir)_

"A boy, 9 years old, said: "Mother said, 'Save yourself, run to town.' I turned back twice; I could not bear to leave my mother, but she begged and cried, and I finally went for good."

_(Recollected by an observer simply known as Dr. M.M.)_

"At that time I lived in the village of Yaressky of the Poltava region. More than a half of the village population perished as a result of the famine. It was terrifying to walk through the village: swollen people moaning and dying. The bodies of the dead were buried together, because there was no one to dig the graves.

There were no dogs and no cats. People died at work; it was of no concern whether your body was swollen, whether you could work, whether you have eaten, whether you could – you had to go and work. Otherwise – you are the enemy of the people.

Many people never lived to see the crops of 1933 and those crops were considerable. A more severe famine, other sufferings were awaiting ahead. Rye was starting to become ripe. Those who were still able made their way to the fields. This road, however, was covered with dead bodies, some could not reach the fields, some ate grain and died right away. The patrol was hunting them down, collecting everything, trampled down the collected spikelets, beat the people, came into their homes, seized everything. What they could not take – they burned."

_(From the memories of Galina Gubenko, Poltava region)_

"The famine began. People were eating cats, dogs in the Ros’ river all the frogs were caught out. Children were gathering insects in the fields and died swollen. Stronger peasants were forced to collect the dead to the cemeteries; they were stocked on the carts like firewood, than dropped off into one big pit. The dead were all around: on the roads, near the river, by the fences. I used to have 5 brothers. Altogether 792 souls have died in our village during the famine, in the war years – 135 souls"

_(As remembered by Antonina Meleshchenko, village of Kosivka, region of Kyiv)_

"I remember Holodomor very well, but have no wish to recall it. There were so many people dying then. They were lying out in the streets, in the fields, floating in the flux. My uncle lived in Derevka – he died of hunger and my aunt went crazy – she ate her own child. At the time one couldn’t hear the dogs barking – they were all eaten up.”

_(From the memories of Galina Smyrna, village Uspenka of Dniepropetrovsk region)_








Holodomor Eyewitness Accounts


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

Ewdokia Opariek and her daughter Natalie Diduch, both of Fonthill, share their family's story of the Holodomor in an effort to raise awareness about the famine that killed millions of Ukrainians in 1932 and 1933. (ERICA BAJER/QMI Agency)​
Welland - PELHAM - Ewdokia Opariek's family wasn't just starved during the Ukrainian famine known as Holodomor, it was torn apart.

The 86-year-old Fonthill resident was only eight when a communist regime manufactured a famine to force Ukrainians to succumb to Soviet rule and work on collective farms.

She remembers it vividly.

"They took everything to the last seed, they even swept it up with a broom," she said in recalling the day in 1932 when a group of communist villagers swarmed her family homestead, broke into their food storage shed and robbed them of their fall harvest.

Her mother wept, pleaded and pulled out her own hair, begging them to spare some food for her daughter and two sons.

"Look at these children, they're gonna die from hunger," Opariek remembers her mother crying. "Don't take everything."

The young girl's father wasn't there to intervene, he had fled after being jailed once for refusing to give up his family's food.

But Opariek said it was her father who kept them from starving like so many other Ukrainians. It's estimated more than seven million people died during the 1932-1933 Holodomor.

"Sometimes, at night, he would come and bring us half a sack of potatoes or seeds," she said.

She said her father made the family a makeshift mill to grind seeds into flour. When word spread to other families, they would come to use the mill in exchange for a handful of seeds.

Opariek said when the famine was at its worst people ate grass, leaves and even their pets.

This is Holodomor Awareness Week, a time when Canadian Ukrainians commemorate the famine in an effort to educate and inform people, said Maryann Kobzan-Diakow of the Ukrainian Canadian Congress of St. Catharines. She said there's a large local Ukrainian population.

This week, a display of 33 black flags representing those who died during the famine will fly in front of St. John the Theologian Ukrainian Catholic Church on Lakeshore Rd. in St. Catharines.

"If we forget about these kinds of things, we do such an injustice to everyone," she said. "The truth needs to be told."

Opariek said she wanted to share her story to shed light on the atrocities so many of her countrymen faced as a result of communism.

Her struggle didn't end with the Holodomor.

In 1934, Opariek said her father returned home to take her two little brothers to another village. He told her mother to go with Opariek to one of the collective farms to work.

The family never reunited.

At the collective farm, where the animals ate better than the workers, Opariek said her mother was in charge of feeding pigs. She often pilfered from the pigs to feed her daughter, who wasn't given the measly rations afforded to the workers.
Famine survivor remembers Holodomor


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

*Multimedia*



*Photogallery*
*Ukraine's Holodomor Through An Austrian's Eyes*

By Yulia Ratsybarska and Iryna Shtogrin

November 23, 2013

KYIV, DNIPROPETROVSK, Ukraine -- Sitting up straight in a freshly pressed white shirt, Pavlo Rozhko beams with delight as he sings a Ukrainian folk song to the accompaniment of a traditional stringed instrument known as a bandura. 

Rozhko, who at 91 still participates in a choir, says he has loved singing ever since his childhood on a bustling family farm in the village of Piski in southeastern Ukraine.

"My father and mother were cheerful people," he says. "They were sewing, spinning. We had our own sheep and lambs. We kept the lambs inside the house. There were a lot of us. We were dancing, singing, shouting. Nobody yelled at us about anything. Everyone was growing up healthy and happy, until the collectivization."

Rozhko was 11 when a massive famine hit Soviet Ukraine, as Josef Stalin pushed forward with radical agricultural reforms that stripped millions of peasant families of their land and crops.

By the time the 1932-33 famine ended, at least 3 million and as many as 10 million Ukrainians and Cossacks had died, and the Soviet Union's most fertile land had been overtaken by massive, Kremlin-run collective farms.

The Holodomor, as the famine is now known, was never officially acknowledged by Soviet authorities, who said crop failure was to blame for any random accounts of starvation.

But as Ukraine has been preparing to mark the 80th anniversary of the Holodomor on November 23, the few remaining survivors remember the famine as deliberate, sweeping, and filled with terror.
In Ukraine, Holodomor's Terrors Remain Fresh In The Minds Of Survivors


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is Marxism such an issue in the US ?
> 
> The rest of the world sees it as a footnote in history.



Please be quiet. Class is in session.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

Prague, 8 May 2003 (RFE/RL) -- Seventy years ago, the month of May saw the climax of a horrific artificial famine that reduced millions of people to living skeletons in some of the world's most fertile farm land, while stocks of grain and other foods rotted by the ton, often within the sight of families dying from starvation.

Oleksa Sonipul was 10 in 1933 and lived in a village in northern Ukraine. She said by the beginning of that year, famine was so widespread people had been reduced to eating grass, tree bark, roots, berries, frogs, birds, and even earthworms. 

Desperate hunger drove people to sell off all of their possessions for any food they could find. At night, an eerie silence fell over the village, where all the livestock and chickens had long since been killed for food and exhausted villagers went to bed early. 

But Communist requisition brigades looking to fulfill the impossibly high grain quotas continued to search even those villages where inhabitants were already dying from starvation. They used metal poles to probe the ground and potential hiding places where they suspected grain could be hidden.

Some of the brigade members, fueled by Soviet hate campaigns against the peasants, acted without mercy, taking away the last crumbs of food from starving families knowing they were condemning even small children to death. Any peasant who resisted was shot. Rape and robbery also took place. 

Sonipul described what happened when a brigade arrived at her home.

"In 1933, just before Christmas, brigades came to our village to search for bread. They took everything they could find to eat. That day they found potatoes that we had planted in our grandfather's garden, and because of that they took everything from grandfather and all the seeds that grandmother had gathered for sowing the following autumn. And the next day, the first day of Christmas, they came to us, tore out our windows and doors and took everything to the collective farm."

As food ran out in the villages, thousands of desperate people trekked to beg for food in towns and cities. Food was available in cities, although strictly controlled through ration coupons. But residents were forbidden to help the starving peasants and doctors were not allowed to aid the skeletal villagers, who were left to die on the streets. 

Fedir Burtianski was a young man in 1933 when he set out by train to Ukraine's Donbas mining area in search of work. He says thousands of starving peasants, painfully thin with swollen bellies, lined the rail track begging for food. The train stopped in the city of Dnipropetrovsk and Burtianski says he was horrified by what he saw there.

"At Dnipropetrovsk we got out of the carriages. I got off the wagon and I saw very many people swollen and half-dead. And some who were lying on the ground and just shaking. Probably they were going to die within a few minutes. Then the railway NKVD [secret police] quickly herded us back into the wagons."

Grain and potatoes continued to be harvested in Ukraine, driven by the demand of Stalin's quotas. But the inefficiency of the Soviet transportation system meant that tons of food literally rotted uneaten -- sometimes in the open and within the view of those dying of starvation. 

The scene Burtianski described was repeated in towns and cities all over Ukraine. In the countryside, entire villages were being wiped out. The hunger drove many people to desperation and madness. Many instances of cannibalism were recorded, with people living off the remains of other starvation victims or in some instances resorting to murder. Most peasant families had five or six children, and some mothers killed their weakest children in order to feed the others. 

Burtianski said at one point, he avoided buying meat from a vendor because he suspected it was human flesh. When the authorities heard about the incident, he was forced to attend the trial of a man and his two sons who were suspected of murdering people for food. Burtianski says during the trial one of the sons admitted in chilling terms to eating the flesh of his own mother, who had died of starvation.

"He said, 'Thank you to Father Stalin for depriving us of food. Our mother died of hunger and we ate her, our own dead mother. And after our mother we did not take pity on anyone. We would not have spared Stalin himself.'"

Mykhaylo Naumenko was 11 years old in 1933. His father was executed for refusing to join a nearby collective farm. Mykhaylo was left with his mother and siblings to face the famine without a provider. He said people were shot for trying to steal grain or potatoes from the local collective farm, which was surrounded by barbed wire and guarded by armed men. He said people were executed even for trying to pick up a few loose seeds dropped on the ground.

"A tragedy developed. People became swollen, they died by the tens each day. The collective farm authorities appointed six men to collect and bury the dead. From our village of 75 homes, by May 24 houses were empty where all the inhabitants had died."

Naumenko also witnessed instances of cannibalism. He said he first discovered that his neighbors were eating human flesh after one of them, called Tetyana, refused to share her meat with him despite the fact he had just helped bury her father.

"I saw Tetyana eating chicken meat and saw there was a lot of it. I approached her and asked her for some, but she refused to give me any. Because it was human flesh."

Hundreds were executed or killed by other villagers for cannibalism. Soviet records show that around 1,000 people were still serving sentences for cannibalism in prison camps on the White Sea at the end of the 1930s.

Olena Mukniak was 10 in 1933 and lived in a village in the Poltavschyna region with her mother, older sister, and younger brother. Her father had left for the Donbas area in search of food. In the village, Mukniak said people picked through horse manure to find grain, stewed leather boots, and toasted leaves and tree bark.

"What do you do if there's nothing to eat? We collected birch leaves and toasted them and ate them. What else could we do?"

From The Archive: Famine Survivors Recall Horrors


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 16, 2016)

This terrific times are returned in current Ukraine....

Known journalist Miroslava Berdnik was arrested today in Ukraine for her activity of human rights defence... Her father was repressed by Soviet regime, so now Ukraine continues bloody practice of Stalin's and Hitler's times...

Арест Мирославы Бердник, или Как фашистский режим убьет неугодную | Агентство Новостей Харькова

Very sad, but good example, why "terrorists" at Donbass don't want to be a part of faschist state, like Ukraine...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

*MEMORIES OF UKRAINIAN GENOCIDE WITNESSES
*
"Anger lashed my mind as I drove back to the village. Butter sent abroad in 
the midst of the famine! In London, Berlin, Paris I could see ... people eating 
butter stamped with a Soviet trade mark. Driving through the fields, I did not 
hear the lovely Ukrainian songs so dear to my heart. These people have 
forgotten how to sing! I could only hear the groans of the dying, and the lip-
smacking of the fat foreigners enjoying our butter..."  
*Victor Kravchenko *_- Former Soviet trade official and defector

_
"... On one side, millions of starving peasants, their bodies often swollen from
lack of food; on the other, soldiers, members of the GPU*carrying out the 
instructions of the dictatorship of the proletariat. They had gone over the 
country like a swarm of locusts and taken away everything edible; they had 
shot or exiled thousands of peasants, sometimes whole villages; they had 
reduced some of the most fertile land in the world to a melancholy desert."  
* GPU = Soviet secret police
*Malcolm Muggeridge*_ - British foreign correspondent -  May 1933

_
"this famine may fairly be called political because it was not the result of any 
overwhelming natural catastrophe or such complete exhaustions of the 
country's resources in foreign or civil wars"
*William Henry Chamberlin*_ - Correspondent for the Christian Science 
Monitor who was originally pro-Soviet.  He was one of the few Westerners 
who personally toured Ukraine during the Genocide of 1932-1933.  Russia's 
Iron Age (London, 1935) p. 82.

_
"...(Our reporting) served Moscow's purpose of smearing the facts out of 
recognition and declaring the situation which, had we reported simply and 
clearly, might have worked up enough public opinion abroad to force 
remedial measures.  And every correspondent each in his own measure, was
guilty of collaborating in this monstrous hoax on the world."
*Eugene Lyons*_ - Moscow United Press correspondent from 1928 - 1934.  
Assignment in Utopia, p. 573._

*Experiences of Ukrainian Genocide Survivors:*
_
_
This was the first instance of a peacetime genocide in history. It took the 
extraordinary form of an artificial famine deliberately created by the ruling 
powers. The savage combination of words for the designation of a crime - an 
artificial deliberately planned famine - is still incredible to many people 
throughout the world, but indicates the uniqueness of the tragedy of 1933, 
which is unparalleled, for a time of peace, in the number of victims it claimed."
*Wasyl Hryshko - Genocide Survivor*_, 1933

_
"They were horrible years!  Mothers were slicing their children and sticking 
them in pots to cook them, and then ate them.  My mother went into the field 
where some horses were dying and brought back a horse's head.  About five 
women bit into this horse's head.  What a horror it was; people were dropping
dead on the road.  If you pierced them the blood was like water.  So many 
people died.  I remember every thing in the village, including the time they 
took the crosses off the churches.  Two members from the Komsomol 
(Communist Youth Organization) went up and took the crosses down.  They 
buried them two meters into the ground and old women would go to kiss that 
plot of ground...  

Then they filled the wooden church full of wheat.  During the night mice made
their way through the walls, leaving little holes from which women filled their 
buckets with the wheat.  The Komsomol took the wheat from the church, and 
afterward it stood empty.  So many people died in the village that in the 
cemetery they stopped putting up crosses.  During the winter an old woman 
would take a cross from the cemetery to make a fire in her house so that her 
children would not freeze."
*Nina Popovych - Genocide Survivor*_ -  born 1925, Lysycha Balka, Ukraine 
- from Irene Antonovych and Lialia Kuchma's Generations: A Documentary  
of Ukrainians in Chicago, p. 32_ 


"In 1932 and 1933 Kyiv seemed like a paradise to nearly villagers who had 
been stripped of all they had by the Soviet government.  A no wonder:  some 
villages were dying out completely, except for those who still had the courage
and strength to flee.  There were cases where mothers had gone mad and 
killed a child to feed the rest of the family.  So, thousands of villagers flocked 
to the city of Kyiv.  Many of the weak ones sat or lay down by buildings or 
fences, most never to get up again.  Trucks driven by policemen or 
Communist Youth League members, mobilized for that purpose, went around
picking up bodies or carrying those still alive somewhere outside the city 
limits.  It was especially terrible to see mothers whose faces had turned black
from hunger with children who no longer cry, but only squeal, moving their 
lips in an attempt to find sustenance where there was none.  People sought 
salvation and found death.  I saw these things as  I walked to work through 
the Haymarket on Pidvil'na Street near the Golden Gates and Volodymyr 
Street."
*Varvara Dibert - Genocide Survivor *_- from Congressional testimony 
presented before the United States Ukraine Famine Commission in 
Washington, DC, October 8, 1986.

_
"The spring of 1933 was the most horrible and tragic moment in the history of
the Ukrainian people.  In th fall of 1932 and the early winter of 1933 the 
Russian Communist government had taken away the entire grain crop and all
food produce from the Ukrainian farmers in order to bring them into 
submission and obedient servitude in the collective farms.

In the collective farms of my native district, which numbered 672 people, 164 
died that fatal spring of 1933.  Actually this collective farm suffered little 
compared with all the surrounding places, for to induce the farmers to remain
there, they were given 300 grams of bread per person baked from all kinds 
of chaff and some liquid concoction cooked from refuse.  But there were 
villages and hamlets where not a single person remained alive.  For instance,
in the large village of Chemychyna, in Neforoshchanske County, which 
stretched for two and a half miles, though I do not recall it's population, and 
the hamlet Rybky, of the Sukho-Mayachka village administration, where 60% 
of the population died.  

Here is another of the many incidents of the famine:

In my native village, there was a stallion kept for breeding mares.  He was 
well fed, receiving 13 pounds of oats daily, but for some unknown reason, he 
suddenly died.  This happened at the end of May 1933.  This district 
administration forbid the stallion to be buried, until a special commission 
arrived and held an inquest.

The dead stallion lay in the open for three days and began to decay.  A 
guard was appointed to shield it from the starving people who would have 
eaten the meat.  On the fourth day the commission arrived and, having 
completed the investigation, ordered the stallion to be buried.

No sooner was that done and the commission gone, then like an avalanche, 
the people descended on the dead, decaying stallion and, in an instant, 
nothing was left of him.  Violent arguments ensued, because some had 
grabbed more than their share.

A spectacle I shall never forget was when a 16 year old boy who, beside his 
stepmother, was the only survivor in the family, and swollen from starvation, 
crawled up to the place where the dead stallion had been and finding a hoof, 
snatched it in both hands and gnawed at it furiously.  The boy was never 
seen again, and rumors circulated, that he had been eaten by his 
stepmother.

It was forbidden for people to leave their villages.  GPU* guards blocked all 
roads and railways.  Any food that farmers happened to be carrying was 
taken away from them.  For picking a stray head of wheat or a frozen potato 
or beet left behind in the field, a person was sentenced to ten years in prison 
or concentration camp, according to the ruling passed by the government 
August 7, 1932.


Ukrainian Genocide Famine Foundation - USA Witness and  Survivor Recollections


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> This terrific times are returned in current Ukraine....
> 
> Known journalist Miroslava Berdnik was arrested today in Ukraine for her activity of human rights defence... Her father was repressed by Soviet regime, so now Ukraine continues bloody practice of Stalin's and Hitler's times...
> 
> ...


Please be quiet.  Class is in session.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

One young man decided to take a different approach in educating today's young Americans who have been brainwashed by Marxist educators.  Here is his idea of reaching the masses with the truth about socialism (Marxist theology).


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 16, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > This terrific times are returned in current Ukraine....
> ...



Sorry, but how could I be quiet, when the bloody practices of communist regime still continues by current regime at Ukraine? They perform ethnic cleansings, they perform religious persecution... And most of all media still keeping poker face...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

Hitler was a mass murdering demon possessed devil.  Josef Stalin murdered more people than Hitler.  What does that make Josef Stalin?


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 16, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Hitler was a mass murdering demon possessed devil.  Josef Stalin murdered more people than Hitler.  What does that make Josef Stalin?



Hitler is dead. 
Stalin is dead.

But Poroshenko is still alive and continues his activity... Sorry, if I broke your lecture, but it's all about things, that could not be without attention..


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


You're spouting Communist Propaganda against Ukraine. Your Comrade Putin has aspirations of becoming the next Stalin.  This thread is not inviting discussion.  Listen, don't talk.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

This eastern European woman lived under communist rule.  Listen to what she has to say.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

Victim of Communism warns America:

David Knight shows video of Virginia Prodan who lived under Romanian dictator Nicolae Ceaușescu.  Her testimony is powerful.  Her warning to the American people is urgent.  This is a most important message every American must hear - the information in this video is critical.  Copy the link to the video and send it out mass email.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

You see this woman?  She is sharing some very good news with you.  The Communist Dictator who oppressed her is now dead and she is still standing and proclaiming the power of faith in God to protect her and carry her through.  The same God who helped this woman is ready to help you.  Are you ready?  Whosoever calls upon the name of the LORD shall be saved.  Read Romans 10:9,10.  

Be encouraged, people.  God is in full control.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 16, 2016)

Is this thread about something, Jeremiah? Do you think we are reading your rants?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Is this thread about something, Jeremiah? Do you think we are reading your rants?



Read along, watch the videos and we'll do a Q. & A. afterward, God willing.  I'm not finished with my presentation yet.  Be patient.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 16, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Is this thread about something, Jeremiah? Do you think we are reading your rants?
> ...


We all know Stalin was not an angel but few know that the average living standard in socialist countries is above its western counterpart. In capitalist countries, poverty and disenfranchisement are legitimate as the amount of money determines the amount of rights you have.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

In the photo, a biker shows a banner depicting Joseph Stalin and reading a WWII slogan ‘For the Motherland! For Stalin!’ in Moscow on April 25, 2015.

For Putin, For Stalin

 In a 2014 meeting with the authors of the new textbook, Putin noted how unfortunate it is that some textbooks describe Soviet rule over eastern Europe after the Second World War as a Stalinist occupation.

Likewise, he has defended the reappearance of statues of Stalin. In early 2015, one of Russia’s few monuments to the horrors of Stalin’s GULAG system, the Memorial Historical Center of Political Repression in Perm, was forced to close after being labeled a “foreign agent.” It was reopened by the local government a few months later with a new focus on the “role of the camps in contributing to the Soviet victory over the Nazis in World War II.” The popular media has followed Putin’s lead. The popular TV show _Leningrad 46_ examines life in the city in the aftermath of World War II, while the 2013 movie _Stalingrad_ glorifies the sacrifices made in that historic battle.

And the push has been working. By March 2015, fully 45 percent of Russians believed that the sacrifices made by the Soviet people during the Stalin years were in some way justified. Less than three years earlier that number stood at only 25 percent. Further, a December 2014 poll found that 52 percent of Russians regard Stalin as having played a fully or generally positive role “in the life of [Russia],” a ten percent increase since 2006. In 2008, a nationwide TV poll saw Stalin named as the third greatest Russian to have ever lived.

Taken altogether, the message to the Russian people is clear: Just as Stalin did, Putin will take whatever steps he deems necessary to defend the country. There may be collateral damage, but trust him — it’s for the good of Russia.

It’s no wonder then that the Russian people seem largely unperturbed by their president’s actions in recent years. Few seem terribly upset that free media is nearly dead in Russia, nor that many of their fellow citizens have gone into exile because of political pressure. Neither are the arrests and prosecutions of protesters, or Russia’s role in bloody conflicts in Ukraine and Syria, of much concern.

Just as their grandparents did in Stalin’s time, most Russians seem ready to do whatever Putin asks of them as long as he delivers — or can convince the public that he has delivered. His gambits in Ukraine and Syria have successfully reinserted Russia into the international conversation. Whether he succeeds in convincing Russians that the price they’re paying for his adventures is worth it will determine how long his system survives.

In the photo, a biker shows a banner depicting Joseph Stalin and reading a WWII sloga

For Putin, For Stalin


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

*The rehabilitation of Stalin: Putin rewrites history to convince almost half of all Russians that megalomaniac dictator was just a man with 'good intentions'*

*Change is 'engineered by leaders who want USSR to be superpower again'*
*Filters down to everyday people who increasingly see him as a 'tough leader'*
*Stalin's reign caused the deaths of millions of Russians, historians claim*
*And they warn that history could repeat itself if 'lessons are not learned' *
By JAY AKBAR FOR MAILONLINE

Russian people's attitude towards Joseph Stalin - the former Soviet Union leader who was responsible for the deaths of millions of his own people - is becoming increasingly positive, according to a revealing new poll.

And a leading historian says the country's leaders have been promoting the war tyrant as a 'tough leader' who guided the Soviets to victory in the Second World War and presided over the country's industrialisation.

Now new evidence suggests that suggests 'Stalin's rehabilitation is being steadily implemented', a leading historian has said.

One rights group which specialises in Stalin-era victims believes that during his regime, ten million people died of starvation, more than five million were displaced and six to seven million were arrested for political reasons.



Putin tries to convince Russians that Stalin had 'good intentions'


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

Wake up call for the Russian people.  

Meet the New Boss - Same as the Old Boss





Vladimir Putin Dedicates Sochi Winter Olympics to Stalin


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

Russia's President Vladimir Putin has dedicated the 2014 Winter Olympics in Sochi to brutal Soviet dictator Joseph Stalin.

During an interview on the state-owned Russia One channel, Putin said bringing the Winter Olympics to Russia confirmed its status as a world power, comparable to the Soviet Union in the Stalin era.

"Since the collapse of the Soviet Union, I have tried to rebuild Russia into a world superpower, much like Stalin rebuilt this country after the czars," Putin said. "The Sochi Olympics are an important project for me, but I could not have done it without Stalin laying the groundwork through his vision, leadership and wisdom.

"In honor of Stalin, I dedicate the Olympics to him."
Vladimir Putin Dedicates Sochi Winter Olympics to Stalin

Men admire men like themselves.  Stalin was a cold blooded killer, a mass murderer - a monster without conscience.  Putin knows this so what does this tell you about Putin?  

Vladimir Putin isn't for Donald Trump. He's sent his disinformation comrades to spread this lie all over the internet and American message boards for one purpose. You'll notice they like to include something about how great Putin is, how smart he is, etc.  These people are Russian disinfo agents / pro Soviet era people.  Put them on ignore and do not listen to their lies anymore.  

 When Putin strikes the US with nuclear weapons he is hoping the seeds of propaganda he planted (by way of his faithful Russian bloggers) will be enough to keep Europe, Israel and the rest of the world from finding out the mass murder of millions of American people was executed by him.   His plan is all but ready now - it will only take China invading Taiwan and the US responding for him to unfold it but first....  he must make himself appear to be a good guy.  He's anything but.  Wake up.  Putin and the Clinton's have been working together for decades.  What you're being told about Putin backing Trump is not the truth but the furthest thing _from _it!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...




I would like to ask you to please watch this video and understand that the Ukraine didn't do this.  Josef Stalin did. The Soviet Union did this. The Soviets did this.  Putin is another Stalin.  Now after you watch the video I want you to remember that Josef Stalin starved 10 million men, women and children to death and right now he is in hell.  Putin will be in hell unless by some miracle he has a change of heart.  You on the other hand could be saved now.  When you watch these starving children, their emaciated bodies, their hollow eyes, their desperation, the desperation of their parents, I want you to remember them when you eat your breakfast.  Remember the dead bodies of children lying beside a dead dog - both starved to death.  Remember it. 

And when you eat your lunch remember the starving children and remember that Stalin never missed a meal, neither does Putin and because of the mercy of God you are not starving and have food to eat.  That is the goodness of God towards you.  It is the kindness of God that leads us to repentance.  You must repent of these lies you have been telling about the Ukraine people and admit that these people are the victims, Sbiker .  Not the oppressors.  

Does Ukraine have powerful military like Kremlin?  No.  Does Ukraine have KGB agents and trillions of dollars in the bank?  No again.  You know Putin is a wicked man.  You know Stalin is an evil man.  Say it. They are evil, wicked men.  

You should have nothing to do with them and tell God you do not want to end up in hell with these men.  Call upon the Lord Jesus Christ to forgive you for your sins and for your hard heart against the Ukrainian people.  You have been wicked but God will forgive you.  Read Romans Chapter 10.  

Get a King James Holy Bible and read it and keep reading and Jesus will work on your heart and save you.  You don't feel anything for the Ukraine people because you have pride, hatred, bitterness and resentment in your heart.  You need to ask God to remove that. Hell is for all eternity. You don't want to go there.  Trust me.  You don't.

I will pray for you tonight.  You've got to come to Jesus Christ while you can. If you die in your sleep you will be in hell for the hatred in your heart. You cannot love God and hate these people.  You should reserve your hatred for the devil. Hate Communism, Hate false teachings.  Hate false doctrines but pray for the souls of those who are trapped in it.  The devil has got those people and he is going to take them to hell.   He's already taken Stalin to hell.  Don't let that be the case for you too.  

Jesus died for your sins so that you wouldn't have to go to hell.  But you must repent. You must be willing to obey God and live holy.  Will you do that?  Yes, you will because until you do, there won't be any peace for you.  How can anyone be happy while knowing that if they died they would be in hell?   You know the truth now. You've got to do something with it.  You've got to and you know it.  So do not waste any more time.  Give your life to Jesus Christ and turn away from your sins now. The destruction that Satan has planned for you will happen when you least expect it.  Don't give him that opportunity.  To day is the day of salvation.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 17, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



WHAT? Stalin arrested Miroslava Berdnik yesterday? Stalin ALIVE? Man, I don't know about you, but if "Bloody Stalin" could avoid his death to continue his repressions, I'm afraid it's not safe to discuss themes like this here... ))


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 17, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Relax, it's just a part of technology, nothing changes from Goebbels times...Follow me:

1. Take some random true facts.
2. Mix them with some false assumptions to make needed emotional background
3. Add one or some enormous, incredible lies (like "150 millions murdered by communists" - it's larger than current Russia population, can you imagine it? ))
4. Explain this lies by "specific of russian people" (see photo of biker and so on).  "They love Bloody Stalin - they crazy - they not a humans - they dumb soviets/aliens/untermensh and so on" to dehumanize Russians.
5. Profit - now you can explain every evil from government or else by "Russian invasion". "Cat left their childs - it's a guilty of Putin"... Economists in government steals billions of dollars - it's a guilty of Putin. Plane with Polish president Kachinsky felt because of drunk minister ordered to force landing in a dense fog - it's a guilty of Stalin, who planted big tree at a crush place 70 years ago... Hillary lost a tonns secret mails, because she ignored basic safety rules - offcourse, it's an evil Russians.... Having hangover this morning? You already know answer ))
6. So, if you speaking about USSR famine in 1932/33, you speaking only about Ukraine, In reality this famine was at the all South territory of USSR (in Chernozemie and Kuban too), but Russian are not humans - so no any word about them... It's a useful point of view - for example, if you want to win Olympic games, you can claim ALL russian sportsmen as "drug eaters" without any proofs - and get a profit without risk to lose ))
7. Next would be massive aggression at russian territory "because of russian are not a humans and always performing thoughtcrimes". 
8. Next we organize another cemetery for our new "guests" and it would be peace for another 50 years in world... Nothing changes...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 17, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Stalin didn't just go in the ground, return to dust and cease to exist, Sbiker. Stalin is in hell and crying out to Jesus Christ right now for mercy. Stalin is in agony with millions of other damned souls who do not have access to a single drop of water.  Millions of souls who have eternal indestructible bodies that reappear every time they are ripped apart by the demons of hell.  The tortures demons use on the damned are more horrific than the abilities of Russian soldiers who believe they are invincible and fulfilling some great destiny of the motherland by coming to America to mass murder millions, rape, mutilate and torture people all for Putin's bloodlust to have his own imperial ambitions. 

None of which will come to fruition long term because he's destined for the same hell you are.

You were created in the image of God. See Genesis 1:26,27,28 KJV.  Satan despises you and hopes to keep you in your ignorance.  Satan wants you to believe that God does not exist.  Even the demons of hell know that God is and they tremble. 

The fool says in his heart there is no God.  He is blinded by Satan into believing this.  And so because he does not believe in God he thinks he is his own free agent and can do whatever he wishes. 

This increases his wickedness because if there is no accountability for his actions then he is capable of the most heinous crimes against human beings.

His heart becomes so dark that although in a human body he is as more of the nature of a demon - even as Karl Marx was.  Karl Marx had no use for his family other than to hope fervently that they would die so that he could inherit their riches because he was too lazy to earn an honest living. 

Were it not for Engels he would have been on the streets.  Karl Marx knew there was a God but he desired to cast God from His throne.  A mere man shaking his puny little fist at God as if he were God's equal.  What insanity. Truly the man was demon possessed. 

Those close to Karl Marx remarked that he was like a devil.  Karl Marx is in hell with Josef Stalin right now suffering unspeakable horrors.   You're still alive. You do not care that 10 million Ukrainian men, women and children were starved to death because you are devoid of all conscience at this moment. 

I am praying for you that God will awaken your conscience and reveal to you every evil thing you have thought of in your heart, every evil thing you have done, every evil thing you plan to do and what will be the end result for you if you do not repent -  hell.  You do not come to God when _you _feel like it.  You come when His Holy Spirit convicts your heart.  That is the time to confess your sins and come to God.

You know many years ago a group of Scientists were drilling in Siberia.  They drilled deep down into the earth and lowered a device that could record sounds inside the earth.  What they heard horrified them.  


These men were athiests like you.  But after they heard the most terrifying sound of the cries of the damned, human voices crying out they realized that hell was real.  In fact, Dr. Azzarove went on record stating that he was an atheist but after hearing what he heard he was convinced there was a hell  (I'll include his story in the next post addressed to you).  

The news of what had happened and the recording ended up in the hands of people who shared the recording with others.  The story became famous.  The Russians denied that the scientists had actually had this experience and quickly moved to call it a hoax.  Why did they do this?  Because they didn't want the people to believe there was a hell.  If hell exists then heaven exists and if heaven exists then there is a God and they know the Bible reveals that all sinners will be cast into hell. 

If Russia had been converted and men such as yourself were saved then who would do their dirty work for them? 

Do you not realize that the Russian soldiers have a reputation as being worse than the Nazi's?  That they mass raped women and children in Europe (WWII) and had no mercy for any human life?  That they acted like vicious animals? There is no honor in a man that behaves in such a way.  Truth be told they were not soldiers but mere criminals that deserved to rot behind bars in the lowest part of the prison.

And what about the Communist guards in communist jails and prisons?   Are they not among most vile creatures that ever existed?  Yes, those who survived the communist jails have said that they were men who were completely possessed by devils.  Christian prisoners wept over their souls knowing what horrifying torment awaited the Communists in hell.  They did their best to win them to Jesus Christ.  So this is the story of the Communist guards.  Many knew of heaven and hell and yet their only desire was to force Christian prisoners into blaspheming God so that they could make the Christian go to hell and miss heaven.  Buy a copy of Tortured for Christ, by Richard Wurmbrand and learn the truth.

What kind of wickedness is that?  And yet wickedness is only weakness in disguise.  Such wicked men are too weak to stand against the evil rulers they work for. They have no real courage.  In essence they are cowards.  No coward ever won heaven, you know.  The same holds true for the Russian soldiers who committed vile atrocities against men, women and children and did not abide by the rules of engagement (in war).  These were common criminals who had no integrity, no honor, no valor, no sound judgment.  Today there are Russian men who think the same way their predecessors did (the ones who are tormented in hell now). 

Such Russian soldiers are not men.  They are lawless devils dressed in uniforms who have no souls.  They have determined to do these things because they do not believe they will ever be held accountable to any higher authority.  Yet there is a higher authority.  He is the highest authority and His Name is Jesus Christ. 

Every knee shall bow and every tongue shall confess that Jesus Christ is Lord. Including yours.  Now you can do it on earth or you can do it in hell but you will bow down and bend you knee to Jesus Christ and confess that He is the Lord.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 17, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Wake up call for the Russian people.
> 
> Meet the New Boss - Same as the Old Boss
> 
> ...


That is why Trump admires Putin. Because Trump admires Stalin.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 17, 2016)

Jeremiah do you suppose anyone read through all or even part of all those posts? Consider if you sat down with 'a friend' at a cafe, and then handed them binder after binder of page after page of dogma on Stalin and said 'read this', it will take you three weeks but it's well worth the read.

Who do you think is going to start reading?

Stalin World sounds like a comical political version of Knott's Berry Farm. And I have to add that Putin saying he wants to bring back the Soviet Union sounds a lot like make America great again doesn't it?


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 17, 2016)

To Bleipriester: how do you think, am I right? Just look:



			
				Sbiker said:
			
		

> 4. Explain this lies by "specific of russian people" (see photo of biker and so on). "They love Bloody Stalin - they crazy - they not a humans - they dumb soviets/aliens/untermensh and so on" to dehumanize Russians.





Jeremiah said:


> Such Russian soldiers are* not men.*  They are lawless devils dressed in uniforms who have *no souls.* .


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 17, 2016)

Ravi said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Wake up call for the Russian people.
> ...


If you had read the entire thread and the many favors the Clinton's did for the Russians you would understand that what Putin is doing is called "Deception." Look at all the many favors the Clinton's did for the Russians on the reports posted from 1998 and 2000 and you'll see that what you are suggesting simply isn't possible.  It's far more likely that Putin desires to see Obama stay in power or see the Clinton's return to power to finish America off from the inside before he wages war nuclear warfare against the USA.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 17, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Jeremiah do you suppose anyone read through all or even part of all those posts? Consider if you sat down with 'a friend' at a cafe, and then handed them binder after binder of page after page of dogma on Stalin and said 'read this', it will take you three weeks but it's well worth the read.
> 
> Who do you think is going to start reading?
> 
> Stalin World sounds like a comical political version of Knott's Berry Farm. And I have to add that Putin saying he wants to bring back the Soviet Union sounds a lot like make America great again doesn't it?


I suppose in Putin's demented mind one could say that, Newton.  Yet Putin's idea of greatness vs. the greatness that our founding fathers had in mind was quite different.  

As to the material, it is quite extensive but not nearly what I would have liked to include.  I have been loaned a book that has newspaper articles going back to 1994 which reveals plans that would shock the average reader.  

Of course, I would not suggest that you were an "average reader."  I believe you are very intelligent and would quickly get the picture that the author was presenting.  The truth is that certain Americans (the Clinton's were mentioned numerous times) betrayed America in order to give the Russians top secret information about the United States - information that would leave us very vulnerable.  He included the actual news articles from back in 1994 which at that time reported more than what you'd ever find today (other than propaganda).  

Perhaps I will post that later so that you can examine it and leave out reading the other reports which pale in comparison (in my opinion).  The history of the author affords him great credibility and there could have been no other motive for him having compiled such information in book form other than that he desired to warn the American people.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 17, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Jeremiah, I prefer to start from Matthew 7:15 - 7:16

"Watch out for false prophets. They come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ferocious wolves."
"By their fruit you will recognize them. Do people pick grapes from thornbushes, or figs from thistles?"

And I would PRAY for Stalin!  Thanks to him, because my ansectors are not murdered by Hitler's nazi...  Thanks to him, he prevented my lifeplace from faith of Hiroshima (by US plans of "Totality" or "Dropshot"). Thanks to him, I live in industrialized, well defensed and educated country. That's a FRUITS I see every day. And all you've posted here - just a combination of howling of false prophets, dressed with sheep's clothing...


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 17, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Stalin World sounds like a comical political version of Knott's Berry Farm.



Because there are no any other ways to represent Stalin as devil or bloody maniac. When we start to examine facts, it would be very different picture about Stalin and Stalin's world  If you want, I can briefly comment all material, we have here, as it seems from the facts side - but it would be a large task


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 17, 2016)

_As a communist I don’t believe in heaven or the Bible but as a scientist I now believe in hell,”_ said Dr. Azzacove. _“Needless to say we were shocked to make such a discovery. But we know what we saw and we know what we heard. 

And *we are absolutely convinced that we drilled through the gates of hell!*“_

Dr. Azzacove continued, _“. . . the drill suddenly began to rotate wildly, indicating that we had reached a large empty pocket or cavern. Temperature sensors showed a dramatic increase in heat to 2,000 degrees Fahrenheit.”_

_“We lowered a microphone, designed to detect the sounds of plate movements down the shaft. But instead of plate movements we heard a human voice screaming in pain! At first we thought the sound was coming from our own equipment.”_

_“But when we made adjustments our worst suspicions were confirmed. The screams weren’t those of a single human, *they were the screams of millions of humans!*” _

(_www.av1611.org__, hell place)_

*At the 3:37 timeline of this video you will hear a demon utter one word, "Eden,"  Eden is defined as paradise.  This is cruel mockery for the damned who believed that there would be a reward in hell for them after serving Lucifer so faithfully on earth.  Those in the occult know of Lucifer's promise that they would be immortal and live forever (he omitted some pertinent facts), that they will rule in hell, why they ever believed Lucifer while knowing he is the Father of lies - is beyond me.  Why do people in the occult who serve Lucifer believe he will keep his word to them?  Is this not the height of foolishness?  Yes.  It is.  Those cries you hear, some are in hell for their work on earth serving Lucifer in the occult.  Some reward, eh?  Listen to the video again.  Then ask yourselves if Lucifer really intends to make good on his promise to some of you.  
_____________________________________________________________________*

What doe the bible tell us?  Is it possible that men could dig down to hell and hear the cries of the damned?  With God all things are possible. If it is the Lord's will to reveal to men who do not believe He exists the truth, then yes, God will use such means to open the eyes of the blind.

_“Though they dig into hell, thence shall mine hand take them; though they climb up to heaven, whence I bring them down:  And though they hide themselves in the top of Carmel, I will search and take them out thence; and though they be hid from my sight in the bottom of the sea, thence will I command the serpent, and he shall bite them:   And though they go into captivity before their enemies, thence will I command the sword, and it shall slay them: and I will set mine eyes upon them for evil, and not for good.
- Amos 9:2 - 4
_
Who dug down to hell?  Atheists.  This is perfectly aligned with what God prophesies through His servant Amos.

One must take into account that the Russian officials seized all of the equipment and the recording - yet there was obviously at least one copy made by at least one of these scientists and therein the recording was heard by the world despite their best efforts to stop it.  If it were a hoax as the Russians claimed why would they involve themselves in such a subject?  Wouldn't they realize that it would cause the world to believe hell was real as millions already have?  Wouldn't they realize that many would be saved after realizing that there were a hell?  You see, there would be no motive for having created such an elaborate hoax and without a motive?  You don't have a case.

__________
*** There was some wrong information written at beginning of  the video which states the recording happened in 1999.  And that the story came to America in 2009.  That is impossible.  I read the news story over 40 years ago and by that time it had traveled far and wide.  Looking at the photograph of the scientists and the timeline of events I would guess that the incident happened in the 1950's or 1960's.   Again we see a concerted effort to hide the truth about the timeline.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 17, 2016)

Anyone is free to post whatever they like or whatever the board allows, I'm just commenting that the likely best way to get someone to read what you post is to, at most, post a medium sized post, maybe 3-4 paragraphs, and include links to whatever it is you are discussing.

Just my observation over the years, take it or toss it.

For Stalin I think this is a non-issue. He died long ago. Putin is relevant but there is no real threat to the US or it's allies. Bluster doesn't equal real threat.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 17, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


It is too late for Stalin.  He is in hell.  There is no purgatory.  That is a doctrine of devils not found in the KJV Holy Bible.  Because of Stalin (and Marxist teachings) you have been brainwashed to believe lies while rejecting the truth.

Because of Stalin you are living in a land that is under the curse of Almighty God.  Because of Stalin there are more generational curses upon your bloodline than perhaps otherwise would have been.  And yet?  Jesus Christ can destroy those generational curses, remove the heart of stone within you and give you a new heart that desires to do the right thing and glorify God.  Who shall you serve?  God or Satan?   Your decision determines your eternal destiny.  Choose wisely, Sbiker. 

Do you know why Zhirinovsky is so popular with the Russian people?  Because he is a mad man.  Madness has entered the hearts of many of the Russian people because they have chosen to believe a lie.  They have rejected God and chosen a form of dead religion (orthodox Russian / another branch out of Catholicism's Babylonian occult roots) which has no salvation in it.  It is dead works.  Doctrines of devils and will take those who partake in it straight to hell once they leave this earth.  Those who desire to follow Jesus Christ must come out from among them.

It is written:
Wherefore come out from among them, and be ye separate, saith the Lord, and touch not the unclean thing; and I will receive you.
2 Corinthians 6:17

Is it any wonder that Russia has made it a law that no Russian can mention God outside of a church approved by the Russian Government?  Is it any wonder that it is now against the law for the Russian people to mention God to their own children and lead them to salvation in Jesus Christ? 

Is it any wonder that the Russians have returned to Soviet style gestapo tactics spying on their own people and crushing the freedom of Believers by threatening them with jail if they mention God outside of a church (approved by them)? 

How can freedom mean spying on your own citizens inside of their own homes?  Why is the Russian government so afraid of Jesus Christ? 

Why did they keep the KJV Holy Bible out of their lands for so many years and imprison those who were caught smuggling bibles into their land? 

Why do they fear the KJV Holy Bible and the Gospel of Jesus Christ being preached openly in their streets if God does not threaten their agenda which is  to turn their own young men and women into twice the sons of hell they are...   Their actions do not present the picture you paint, Sbiker.  There is no honor or valor among your leaders.  They are common criminals. Murderers! Thieves! Liars!  Of the highest order!!!

Listen to the cries of the damned on that video recording and ask yourself this question, Is what I am doing right now aligning myself with worth spending eternity in hell for?  I believe you shall find the answer is no.  It isn't.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> To Bleipriester: how do you think, am I right? Just look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you are right. Jeremiah is a victim of brainwashing. He has no grip on reality and doesn´t realize what he is agitating is actually the evil he tries to locate somewhere else.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 17, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Anyone is free to post whatever they like or whatever the board allows, I'm just commenting that the likely best way to get someone to read what you post is to, at most, post a medium sized post, maybe 3-4 paragraphs, and include links to whatever it is you are discussing.
> 
> Just my observation over the years, take it or toss it.
> 
> For Stalin I think this is a non-issue. He died long ago. Putin is relevant but there is no real threat to the US or it's allies. Bluster doesn't equal real threat.


If people are free to post whatever they like or whatever the board allows then the best method of preaching is to present the full picture.  Whatever it takes? That is what I will do.  

The souls of men are at stake here.  The value of one soul is worth more than all the universe combined.  If by reading this thread even one person were to decide to follow Jesus Christ and abandon whatever sins they are living in right now......it would be more than worth it.  

We cannot know how many people will read this thread.  The thread shows 502 views at this writing.  I have not posted 502 posts on this thread, Newton. There are a total of 60 posts on this thread including this one I am writing right now.  I'm sure I posted the majority of those posts as I was posting the necessary material to inform the reader and responded to some of the inquiries.  That leaves over 400 views which means that someone is reading this thread.  And here is what the Word of God tells us about those who read the Scriptures -even as posted in this thread: 

It is written:
 So then faith cometh by hearing, and hearing by the word of God.
Romans 10:17

It is written: 
So shall my word be that goeth forth out of my mouth: it shall not return unto me void, but it shall accomplish that which I please, and it shall prosper in the thing whereto I sent it.
Isaiah 55:11  

What does this mean? It means that wherever the Gospel of Jesus Christ is preached, wherever the Word of God is spoken and those seeds of faith are planted - it will not return back void unto God but it will perform the work it was sent to do.  What is that work? To save the souls of men who are presently condemned.  To save the souls of any sinner who would call upon the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved.  This is why the Gospel of Jesus Christ is called, "The Good News."  

The most vile sinner can be forgiven.  Communists, atheists, Satanists, Witches, Warlocks, Wizards, Witch Doctors, Hindus, Muslims, Paedophiles, Marxists (Socialists), Buddhists, Catholics, Pharisees, Saducees, unbelieving Jews, Mormons, Jehovah Witnesses, Agnostics........ANYONE.

It is written: 
 For whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved.
Romans 10:13 

And what must the laborer do?  Jesus said:

I must work the works of him that sent me, while it is day: the night cometh, when no man can work.
John 9:4

And so the people of God must pray to the Lord of the harvest to send more laborers as He told us to:

It is written: 
Then saith he unto his disciples, The harvest truly is plenteous, but the labourers are few; Pray ye therefore the Lord of the harvest, that he will send forth labourers into his harvest.
Matthew 9: 37,38 

And what can be said for those who try to hinder the laborers?

It is written:  
He that is not with me is against me; and he that gathereth not with me scattereth abroad.
Matthew 12:30


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 17, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > To Bleipriester: how do you think, am I right? Just look:
> ...


Do you often seek out discussions with those you consider brainwashed and having no grip on reality?  What might that say about you, Bleipriester?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 17, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Stalin World sounds like a comical political version of Knott's Berry Farm.
> ...


By all means.  Do it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 17, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Anyone is free to post whatever they like or whatever the board allows, I'm just commenting that the likely best way to get someone to read what you post is to, at most, post a medium sized post, maybe 3-4 paragraphs, and include links to whatever it is you are discussing.
> 
> Just my observation over the years, take it or toss it.
> 
> For Stalin I think this is a non-issue. He died long ago. Putin is relevant but there is no real threat to the US or it's allies. Bluster doesn't equal real threat.


You couldn't believe the actions of Putin are bluster or you wouldn't be attempting to portray it as such.  The very fact that you've mentioned it is an admission that you are not quite so sure, Newton.  Do you read the news much?

Putin Threatens America with Nuclear Annihilation

Russia reportedly names US as threat to national security for first time | Fox News

Putin's NUCLEAR threat to US - Russia to build 'missiles to penetrate' America's defences

Military leaders name Russia as top threat to U.S.

Russia named No.1 threat to U.S. by Obama's Joint Chiefs nominee

Putin's NUCLEAR threat to US - Russia to build 'missiles to penetrate' America's defences

More Proof that Russian and Chinese Troops Have Breached the Territorial Integrity of the United States - Dave Hodges - The Common Sense Show

Russian military building new underground bunkers

Is Russia Preparing for World War III?

Putin is building a ‘super army’ and preparing for a ‘large scale’ conflict as Nato struggles to control him, intelligence experts claim

If the US Government believes that Russia is our number one threat then why do they believe they will abide by UN plan and invite them inside America? Has there been no consideration that the Russians just might "change their minds" and opt out of this future UN NWO operation against law abiding citizens of the United States?

UN Troops Landing At US Air Force Bases

EXPOSED: Russian Troops On US Soil To Aid FEMA | Off The Grid News

Why Are We Training Russian Troops in the US?

US, Russian soldiers train together in Colorado | Fox News

AMERICAN HOLOCAUST and The Coming NEW WORLD ORDER: Russian Troops in USA For Martial Law: Guest Article

While at best there is a mixture of truth and disinformation in some of these articles (or perhaps all) the bottom line is that one must question why anytime these subjects are brought up there are those among us who strongly object to such discussions.

As one whistle blower reminded his readers,

Shakespeare once warned us to not believe people who are protesting too loudly. - end quote

Maybe it's time we payed attention to Shakespeare's warning.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


You are obviously obsessed with an anti-Russian doctrine. Rethink your racist crap and come back later.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 17, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The truth is hate to those who hate the truth.  

Here is the truth:


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Come on. You cannot call people untermenschen and then post religious quotes.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 17, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> _As a communist I don’t believe in heaven or the Bible but as a scientist I now believe in hell,”_ said Dr. Azzacove. _“Needless to say we were shocked to make such a discovery. But we know what we saw and we know what we heard.
> 
> And *we are absolutely convinced that we drilled through the gates of hell!*“_
> 
> ...



I just found an article about the drill site which puts the timeline of the Russian Siberian drilling project in the year 1970. It's still the deepest hole on earth that was drilled.  And wouldn't you know?  They mention the Siberian scientists - show the capped off hole to hell (which the scientists had talked about many years ago - capping it off) and even admit that it was as hot as the scientists reported it was!  Still they deny it because they claim the scientists didn't drill through the mantle.





Decades ago, the Russians drilled deeper than anyone has ever gone. Their Kola Superdeep Borehole was started in 1970 and still holds the world record for the deepest hole in the ground. But they didn’t reach the mantle. As the latest mantle drilling project begins today off the coast of Africa, people are wondering if a billion dollars for the newest hole in the ground is worth the money. We can’t say. We don’t know what the team in the Indian Ocean might learn. But back in the ’70s and ’80s, no one expected the results the Soviets got from their 12,262-metre-deep borehole.

Here are 6 unexpected discoveries from the world’s deepest well:


There’s a lot of water down there. Hot mineralized water was found almost everywhere along the drill path. Everyone figured that the granite would be as dry as a stone. Who says you can’t get water from a rock?
To cut miles into the ground, the engineers had to invent a whole new drill.In the past, drillers quickly spun the entire drillstem so the bit at the bottom could chew the bedrock. Before starting, the Soviets calculated that the tubing would weigh over a million pounds. They could never generate enough torque to rotate that much pipe fast enough to drill through kilometres of granite. So, in 1969, the Soviets invented a rotary bit. It spun by sending pressurized mud down the pipe where it blew through a turbine at the drill head, spinning it 80 revolutions per minute. It worked and the system is now used on oil wells.
The Earth has gas. Unexpectedly, helium, hydrogen, nitrogen, and even carbon dioxide (from microbes) were found all along the borehole.
There is no basalt under the continent’s granite. This was a huge surprise. Seismic suggested that at 9,000 metres the granite would give way to basalt. It doesn’t. The seismic anomaly that suggested basalt was caused by metamorphosed granite instead. This gave support for plate tectonics, which was a new theory when the Kola Superdeep Borehole was being drilled.
There are fossils in granite 6,700 metres below the surface. How’d that happen?
Hell is deeper than 12,262 metres. There’s a persistent rumour that the drilling ended in 1992 because scientists pierced a super-hot cavity and heard the screams of damned souls. Not likely. For that, they probably needed to actually reach the mantle.





  Door to Hell: the Kola well head was sealed in 2006.  (Credit: Rakot13)

Drilling to the Mantle: 6 unexpected discoveries from the world's deepest well

Now the information in no. 6 cannot possibly be true.  Because the drilling expedition of the Siberian geologists / scientists didn't happen in 1992.  I heard about the story in the 70's. How could I have seen a newspaper article about it and the picture of these scientists in the 1970's if their claim that it happened in 1992 is accurate? It's not possible so again they are covering up the truth.  The story I read was that it was capped off immediately (welding it shut).  That would mean the discovery happened in the 70's.  Not 2006 as they claim here.  The story keeps changing because the Russians are hoping by continuing to change the dates, etc concerning this story that it will discredit it.  Yet the scientists who were on this project are real and their statements stand to this very day.  No one ever recanted.  Many have been saved after hearing the video recording they took that day.  To God be the Glory!

(_www.av1611.org__, hell place)_

*At the 3:37 timeline of this video you will hear a demon utter one word, "Eden,"  Eden is defined as paradise.  This is cruel mockery for the damned who believed that there would be a reward in hell for them after serving Lucifer so faithfully on earth.  Those in the occult know of Lucifer's promise that they would be immortal and live forever (he omitted some pertinent facts), that they will rule in hell, why they ever believed Lucifer while knowing he is the Father of lies - is beyond me.  Why do people in the occult who serve Lucifer believe he will keep his word to them?  Is this not the height of foolishness?  Yes.  It is.  Those cries you hear, some are in hell for their work on earth serving Lucifer in the occult.  Some reward, eh?  Listen to the video again.  Then ask yourselves if Lucifer really intends to make good on his promise to some of you.  
_____________________________________________________________________*

What doe the bible tell us?  Is it possible that men could dig down to hell and hear the cries of the damned?  With God all things are possible. If it is the Lord's will to reveal to men who do not believe He exists the truth, then yes, God will use such means to open the eyes of the blind.

_“Though they dig into hell, thence shall mine hand take them; though they climb up to heaven, whence I bring them down:  And though they hide themselves in the top of Carmel, I will search and take them out thence; and though they be hid from my sight in the bottom of the sea, thence will I command the serpent, and he shall bite them:   And though they go into captivity before their enemies, thence will I command the sword, and it shall slay them: and I will set mine eyes upon them for evil, and not for good.
- Amos 9:2 - 4_


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 17, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



What do you know about will of God, when your confessions betrayed him twice in 1054 and during reformation, taken the hand of earth power and gold taurus? How can you speak as the "voice of God" after it and claim ours Orthodox Church as "dead religion"?  “God opposes the proud but gives grace to the humble.” - Peter 5:5

I believe in wisdom of God, of peace and Jesus' word for all the world, where different Christian people can unite for the reaching Heavens on Earth. With a faith of Jesus I don't believe to "records of damned cries" or some another pagan featrures and idols...


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 17, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > _As a communist I don’t believe in heaven or the Bible but as a scientist I now believe in hell,”_ said Dr. Azzacove. _“Needless to say we were shocked to make such a discovery. But we know what we saw and we know what we heard.
> ...



At the beginning, Kola Peninsula and Kola Superdeep Borehole located more than 1000 km out of "Russian Siberia". This is an awesome marker of quality of all this article


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 17, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


The location was never stated by the Siberian scientists. Obviously the Russians are not giving the right info about the location.  Which means they have got something to hide.  I suspected that before you even wrote this.  When has the Russian Govt been honest?  Or the Kremlin for that matter,  Sbiker ?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 17, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I know that is the will of God for you to receive the Lord Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior and come out of that dead Orthodox religion you're in because it cannot save you.  I know that God wants you to come out from among those people and be separated unto His Son. I know that He wants to offer you eternal life through His Only Begotten Son.

How can you believe in a righteous God and not believe in a place called hell?  Isn't that a contradiction or do you not believe that the Word of God is true?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 17, 2016)

Sbiker What are you going to do if you should find out some followers of Jesus who are not Catholic / Orthodox Russian are privately meeting to have fellowship?  Are you going to turn them in?  Do you know what Jesus will do if you do that?  You better obey the Lord and not be turning in any followers of Jesus or you will be in big trouble with God.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 17, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Sbiker What are you going to do if you should find out some followers of Jesus who are not Catholic / Orthodox Russian are privately meeting to have fellowship?  Are you going to turn them in?  Do you know what Jesus will do if you do that?  You better obey the Lord and not be turning in any followers of Jesus or you will be in big trouble with God.



Why I have to turn them? Who am I to judge, which branch of Christian faith is more true, than others?

But calling my Orthodox Church as "dead religion" is not good...


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 17, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



WHAT? You can find this location in a lot of open sources, including wiki: Kola Superdeep Borehole - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The main cornerstone of propagand, you poisoned - is "Russian are aliens, they have ununderstanding logic and abilities, so they are eternal evil". It's not truth, trust me  I'm have two legs and two arms as you, and also similar logic and way of thinking. What's the logical reason to Russian Govt to distort or hide all information now, at digital era, when you can see, for example, any piece of Russia at Google Streets by your own eyes?


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 17, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Hah )) Let's start I don't have abilities to post all in a short time as you, so I would analyze your materials step-by-step.

"I know that after my death they’ll heap a lot of garbage on my grave, 
 but the wind of history will mercilessly scatter it" J. Stalin

Who am I and what I know about it all? I'm Russian, living in Russia, remembering the reality of USSR from childhood (but don't want it to return ) and gathered many local facts from ansectors, relatives and friends, how in reality it was here.

I know something about all "facts" you write, because it was time, when much of people here (including me) really believed in them. It's strange, but one of the bad thing of USSR was serious systematic distortion of Russian and world history and realities. So, after USSR falling we're gladly ready to believe in every nonsense, not related to official USSR propaganda, like Solzhenitsin and so on. 
Now, after years of researching of many scientists and journalists in archives we know a lot of facts and could try to restore, how it was in reality. Without propagand and reflecting current Putin's propagand too...

What is the biggest irony in all this anti-Stalin propagand, you've posted? Almost all material we can check by a simple logic!!! Like in a novels of Solzhenitsin... I don't know about English language variants, but here in Russian internet you can find interviews of REAL former prisoners, which analyze Solchenitsin lies in "Archipelag GULAG" step-by-step.
As for me, I read his novel An Incident at Krechetovka Station - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (how interesting, in original was KOchetovka). I live close to this place and can say - it's a novel with quality similar to your text about Kola Borehole... For beginning, there are no "Kochetovka station" in real life, only in official documents... and so on and on...

So, I'll try to comment texts here from this position, because you'll have some lulz with me after learning my point of view...


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 17, 2016)

Let's begin about Malinauskas, and Lithuanian "museum of totalitar regime". Emotional text, but what in reality? What was Lithuvia in history and what is it now? 

First, about "Russian invasion" myth. This lands after a centuries of wars of Russia with neighbor states - Sweden, Germany and then Poland - were absolutely honestly BOUGHT from Sweden, like US bought Alaska from Russia. Compare them 

Second, this Baltic countries (Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia) during Revolution produced much MORE communists in percentage ratio, than Russia. Did you know it? Have you heared, for example, about "Latvian shooters" legion - on of the most cruel communist formation in a Civil War? Do you know, how many Lenin's helpers and terrorists were balts by nationality? It's a logically, because all Revolutions of 1917 were started in St.Petersburg, close to Baltic countries, which were all in Russia empire, but who was a best commie, hah?

Third. Before WWII Baltic states all voluntary became a part of USSR (it's documented fact), but "played for two sides". So, some of balts after war got a ticket to Siberia - it were a logical for the nazi helpers, regardless of their nationality. Or you mean, USSR shouldn't give a punishment to murderers of civilians? The big mistake of USSR here is years of moratory on capital punishment after WWII (did yuo knew about it), so a lot of this murderers had an opportunity to stay alive and then open their stinking holes to talk about "unlawful repressions in USSR"... In USSR were really some victims of politic repressions - but not they!

Four. Late USSR made from Baltic states and Georgia a "show-window" of socialism. They were supplied better, than Moscow, what else I can say about common Russian regions. They had awesome indystry, electronics, car building, trade with Europe... Than they became independent and lost almost all of it (including Ignalina Nuclear Power Plant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia).
Stalin received Russia with wooden plough, and left with nuclear weapon. What can say about them people, which received their country with Nuclear Power Plant, and now have nothing except clean coast of Baltic sea for tourists from anywhere?


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 17, 2016)

About "Pro-Putin Soviet cult" - another lulz. In reality Putin and his friend Medvedev - are sequential anti-stalinists. Much of common people in Russia hate Putin for this and deride initiatives of his friends to restore "Russia which we've lost" - Russian Empire and "crunch of french bread" (words from popular song about before-revolution Russia, with some association of homosexual contacts... )) Do you know, according with this trend, month or two ago officials established in St.Petersburg memory board for Mannerheim, because he was general in Tsar Russia...
Rethink this. Memory board to Mannerheim, which blockaded Leningrad during WWII and provided millions victims of famine in this city! In a homecity of Putin! Do you know, his BROTHER, factually, was MURDERED by Mannerheim!
What Putin made with them? Shot them? Wasted? Cut for many pieces? And you claim him as "dictator"? After this case, where Putin did nothing - he's something like floor rag! Maybe, he is "too wise", or "with cool blood", or "too liberal", but dictator?

So, returning to Stalin's GULAG and so on - I want to comment "150 million people, murdered by communist regime"... It's an enormous quantity, bigger than current population of Russian Federation...
USSR was totalitarian state - it's a fact. Do you know, WHAT does it mean really? It means a serious government control in almost all spheres of life. But how could you organize almost total control for 200 million people in USSR, just imagine!
You will need a lot of documents. It's a real fact - gov activity in USSR much more documented, than in other countries. And also ALL people in USSR (and now in Russia) were counted and documented!
So, if you talking about "hundreds of million victims" - just point them in documents! Show me at least the list of names and lastnames of murdered! 
Stalin's archives now opened and we can voice real number of repressed by Stalin - about 1 million of dead sentences. It's a large number of people, but for the 150-million country right after the Revolution and cardinal changing of lifestyle.
Much more people had not so hard problems with soviet laws, they wer in Gulag, then released and became a "good people" again. Gulag - it wasn't a "death mechanism", it was a "labour camp" for solving a lot of problems during industrialization. I can imagine horror of some "noble" people, which don't like and don't able to work, but many common people had in Gulag better food and SALARY, than free people. All because of working results - really!!
Solzhenitsin wrote about a lot of "undocumented corpses, throwed in wild places in Siberia from prison trains". Lulz. Imagine you as leutenant of KGB, which escorts this prisoners. You've lost some prisoners (an enemies of the soviet people!!) during a way? Who can PROVE it? Maybe, you've received a bribe? Maybe, you're a friend of them, an enemy too? Just imagine this situation - could you "lost" some prisoners, if you're in KGB in really hard, totalitarian state?
So, ALL real crimes of Soviet Goverment are well documented, and if you don't have documents about it - it wasn't in reality. Seriously.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 17, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


What is earth power and a gold taurus? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 17, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> About "Pro-Putin Soviet cult" - another lulz. In reality Putin and his friend Medvedev - are sequential anti-stalinists. Much of common people in Russia hate Putin for this and deride initiatives of his friends to restore "Russia which we've lost" - Russian Empire and "crunch of french bread" (words from popular song about before-revolution Russia, with some association of homosexual contacts... )) Do you know, according with this trend, month or two ago officials established in St.Petersburg memory board for Mannerheim, because he was general in Tsar Russia...
> Rethink this. Memory board to Mannerheim, which blockaded Leningrad during WWII and provided millions victims of famine in this city! In a homecity of Putin! Do you know, his BROTHER, factually, was MURDERED by Mannerheim!
> What Putin made with them? Shot them? Wasted? Cut for many pieces? And you claim him as "dictator"? After this case, where Putin did nothing - he's something like floor rag! Maybe, he is "too wise", or "with cool blood", or "too liberal", but dictator?
> 
> ...


The video that reported 150 million killed - it was by the hands of communists not only Soviet Communists but Mao, Romanian Communist Dictator, the history of Communism - the death toll - I think you misunderstood that one.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 17, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Well if you'll notice they have two sites the other picture is on wikipedia - different landscape different building structure - how can it be both?  And I do not doubt that you have two legs and two arms same as me - I'm talking about the history of Stalin and your government - were you alive during the Ukraine forced starvation?  Doesn't sound like it.  Were you there and partaking in it? Doesn't sound like it.  So you do not have to take that personally but your attitude about it appears to be somewhat detached and I attribute that to the environment you are living in - not you personally - however with a closer relationship with God it wouldn't matter if you were living in one of the Ghost cities in the middle of Mongolia - you'd be at peace because you know God is with you and His presence gives you strength and rest that nothing else can.

 If you feel I was too hard on you - I apologize.   I can be tough on some issues - like Stalin - you know I am not going to back off on my position about him because he was a wicked man and even his own daughter said so and she immigrated to the USA to have a normal life and get away from all that.  Stalin had a portrait of Satan on his wall.  His daughter said so. How do you feel about that (you don't have to answer that just think about it though) and furthermore he was a devil worshiper (like Marx - Marx was a high priest in Satanism - the Kremlin knows about it but it has never been publicized by the Russians) so we cannot say a devil worshiper was a good man because he wasn't. He was wicked.  If we are going to call ourselves God's friend we cannot be friends with God's enemies.  Right?  So we have to press in to know God and read the Bible every day and seek Him in prayer because God wants to have a relationship with us even as we have relationships with our own families.  What good is it to live with my family if they are living upstairs and I am living downstairs and we never talk to one another.  Is that a family?  No.  That is not normal.  God wants a normal relationship with His people and that means reading the Bible every single day and talking to God in prayer and I'm not talking about some rosary but just plain talking like I am talking to you.  God must be our best friend.  He must be first in our life.  Nothing else can take first place.  Not a church, not a country, not a flag, not patriotism, God must come first.  Above all, God is first.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 18, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > About "Pro-Putin Soviet cult" - another lulz. In reality Putin and his friend Medvedev - are sequential anti-stalinists. Much of common people in Russia hate Putin for this and deride initiatives of his friends to restore "Russia which we've lost" - Russian Empire and "crunch of french bread" (words from popular song about before-revolution Russia, with some association of homosexual contacts... )) Do you know, according with this trend, month or two ago officials established in St.Petersburg memory board for Mannerheim, because he was general in Tsar Russia...
> ...



Ok, I understand. But Stalin's guilty in murder of people for communist ideology is miserable... He has another gults and mistakes, but not that... Wait a little, I would continue...


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 18, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



What was th main reason of Schism in 1054, to divide Church on Catholic and Orthodox? Difference in sights on "filioque" problem - a question, had Jesus, as people, own holy spirit, or it was a reflection of spirit of Father-God. Catholic church said "he had own holy spiirit" - it meant an possibility to other people (for example, Pope), to have OWN HOLY SPIRIT. Factually, to be above the moral and Bible, equal to God! So, Western Church became a "catholic" - "world dominated", powered and ruled from Rome.
Eastern Church said 'no". It means all people, include Patriarch, or Pope or someone else - just a childs in a hand of God. Every has own sins and own conscience. So, Eastern Church became a "pravoslannaja" - "devoted to truth" (don't sure about details of my translation).

About reforma of Western Church - the one of main results was cancelling of sin to be wealthy (see Matthew 6:19-24). Factually, adding "gold taurus" to the pantheon of positive Christian symbols...

Were both of this schisms good or bad for the mankind happiness and Christian faith grow? I don't know, but facts are facts...


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 18, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



But Kola Deep Borehole - it's a famous project, from times of USSR! I don't know, which photo is correct, but borehole is truly at Kola Peninsula, near the Murmansk.

Ok, let's talk about "holodomor" (famine) on Ukraine and so on - I have something to talk about it  Offcourse, I didn't live during "Ukraine forced starvation", but my Granny lived! And told me about this times, so I'll tell you what I've learned from her...

First about famines as class in Russian Empire. Do you know, they were approximately every 10 years before the accident in 1932. In 1932 was a LAST famine in Russia by agricultural reason. Stalin ENDED them, by forcing industrialization. What do you know about terrific famine in Volga region in 1921-22? What do you know about famine of 1911 year, or about 1891, or about "long famine" from 1897 till 1902? I think, a few? So, both tsar and bolsheviks goverments tried to struggle with famines, as they could..

Famine of 1932-33 year was not only at Ukraine - it was all "South-Central" Russia. My granny was a little girl, she remember, how USSR police took away grain and flour from peasants - and redistributed it. Damn, she had real health problems from this famine, till her last days... BUT...
But as I know, Soviet Gov in this time postponed plans of fast industrialization and spend a GOLD to buy any grain they found at world market to feed peasants. I think, not because of humanity. Soviet goverment needed of huge amount of workers to make industrialization! They don't need dead people to spend money to bury them and feed their children till the majority. They VERY needed working hands, from EVERY source - from villages, from Gulag and so on....
Offcourse, people, who didn't want to work at all could be eliminated without any pity... It was really hard time - you know...

So, accident at Ukraine was terrific, with many millions dead, but have some "strange" specifics... 
First - mass kannibalism and madness. Unfortunately, we CAN compare this situation with famines in Volga region (1921-22) and in Leningrad during blockade (1941-1944). There were a millions dead too, but facts of cannibalism and madness were infrequent, but in Ukraine - in mass!
Second - the peak of deaths at Ukraine dated by May-June, but most famine time in russian villages - March/April! In May/June you HAVE opportunity to feed youself (for example, young nettle maybe not so tasty and useful, by really could feed you till new harvest). At least, you couldn't die.

Analyzing this, what we can find? Factually, a giant bloody proof of God (!) existance, and how important to think, or to live with Bible principles, or at least, in connection with government.
Because millions people at Ukraine dead not from famine, but from poisoning by ergot. Who shared grain with government (by desire, or forcibly, like family of my granny) - had a starvation, had a health problems... but SURVIVED. Who was so greedy and sly to hide grain in undegrounds - ate it, not freed from ergot, were poisoned, had a madness and died in terrific tortures...

Another reason - officials at Ukraine were more greedy and further from Stalin's rule, than Russian, so they stole more grain, bought by Soviet government at world market and intended to save people... So, results were harder, than in another Russian regions...

And final lulz - for the "Holodomor as Russian nationalistic aggression against Ukraine". Who was Stalin by nationality? GEORGIAN! Who was a head of Ukraine in 1932, Kosior, by nationality? POLISH! But Georgia and Poland are the best friends of Ukraine, and Russia is definitely guilty at all accidents, Ukraine have... Excellent logic, isn't it?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 18, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I'm very sorry for your grandmother, Sbiker.  How awful to have suffered like that.  I am truly sorry for her suffering and what she witnessed.  On the matter of your stating Holomodor was an accident - I cannot agree - however.  It was Genocide - a planned out - forced famine - and executed ruthlessly -not by natural means - as in a "real famine," where crops fail to produce.  We must distinguish between the two.  Also, we cannot call mass murder of 10 million Ukrainian men, women and children an "accident."  I know about the cannibalism and that too is a horrific part of the story.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 18, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Damn! It's obvious for me, why it could not be planned genocide, but I understand, you (as other usual foreign people) don't know about history background... Let's play for the "dark side", look, what were in Soviet Union in 1932 year.

How we all know, Russian Empire fallen during WWI. After years of Civil War, in the middle of 20-x USSR, changed Russian Empire, was poor, half-hungry agricultural country with bad foreign relations because of communist ideology. And shadow of WW2 was on the horizon. So, USSR had to make up in economics in time of appr. 15 years volumes, built by world leader countries for 100-150 years of progress. It was VERY hard mission, close to impossible.
So, Soviet Gov used ALL (and more than ALL) resources to increase productivity of country economics. Have you heared about methods of Henri Ford? Stalin used them all! Communists used every labor, they could find, they stimulate peasants (common population of Russian Empire) to leave villages and become industry workers as they can. They perform _MASS_ building of new manufactures. They plunder churches and richmen, and all finances used for buying new technologies and machines all over the world. They used labour from Gulag... As I heared, they even cancelled normal calendar, to reduce quantity of weekends for all country. And also made serious, massive, superpositive propaganda on radio - all for increasing working productivity. Have you heared Soviet songs from this period?
So, Ukraine (Eastern region - Donbass - where now nazi from Kiev killing rebel civilians) was one of point of resource concentration, because it was most important industry region since 19 century, even from times of Russian Empire. Massive coal production, building of DneproGES (started to produce electricity in 1932), steel production and so on and on... Very hard region, extremely needed a lot of workers in that times.
And what do you want to say? Stalin, extremely needed of workers at Ukraine, planned and performed mass murder of people, which could become this workers, solve the most essential problem? Sorry, Stalin could be evil and bloody and so on, but he wasn't a stupid idiot!!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 18, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Considering that the strategies of Communism depend on deception to accomplish agenda's do you think it is possible that the Kremlin / Russian government are telling your people lies (propaganda) hoping that when the generation that knows the truth finally dies off, the truth will die with them?  You need not answer that but should consider the possibility.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 18, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Yes, you're right. One of the real crimes of USSR Gov - tries to distort history, silence about current and hard ideological view. So, during USSR times topic of "Holodomor" was silenced. Adding to it, some documents could be forged during Khrushev times and during Gorbachev times. But, instead of it, we have a lot of real documents (thanks to totalitarization), and also able to verificate truth by comparing with global, well-known tends.
For example, Khrushev said, Stalin murder millions during "big cleaning". Documents shows - he verified only about 1 million sentences... Much of this sentences were created - it's interesting - BY KRHUSHEV. And also we have a lot of death sentences, produced by Khrushev, but rejected by Stalin. Did you knew this fact?


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm not absolutize the meaning of documents (if we don't have a lot of them )) - they could be forged... But general logic, applied to events, helps us to separate truth from lies. Let's consider another big lies - "mass rapes of German women by Russian soldiers"... Another lie, seems as truth (if you don't think about details), and designed to choke western civilians...

Why it seems as truth for you? Because a lot of US soldiers, we know, had sexual contacts with German women... I think, in almost all cases it weren't rapes... Rape - is very power-expensive act, much more simple to buy sex for new stockings or for tin of stewed meat in hungry Germany, damaged by continuous war... when most of German men were absent by several years...
So, for US soldiers it was a part of "big adventure" in "easy but victorious operation" - from Normandia to Berlin.

But war Germany vs USSR at Eastern front wasn't so easy. Only fighting losses - about 8 millions at each side. In addition, nazis murdered about 13 millions of civilians in USSR - could you imagine this? More than 2 times, than jews, murdered in Holocaust! Losses in EVERY family in USSR. It was war for mutual elimination, and mutual hate was overlimited.
Have you seen monsters from movie "Aliens"? Disgusting creatures, heh? Are you able to rape one of alien's females? It would be magnificent show .
So, for Russian soldiers in mass German women were a mothers of monsters, a wives of monsters and a daughters of monsters. Not a sexual objects. Without will of Stalin and steel discipline it could be a mass murder of Germans - I believe in it - but mass rapes???? Where's logic?

It was exercise for logic - but we can check it by statistics. Before the war percent of venereal diseases in USSR was very small -because of mass, totalitarian medicine. After the thousand rapes of soviet women ny german soldiers it grew to a several times. But there wasn't significant change of this percent after USSR army occupied Germany. So, million raped women in Germany - myth without any relation to reality...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 19, 2016)

What you suggest is impossible, Sbiker.  Let's begin with this video and listen to the survivors of World War II and hear what they have to say about Russian Criminals (who called themselves Russian soldiers)  who raped over 2 million women in Germany.  Personally, I believe that is a conservative number.  You see, when you do not believe in God, when you have been raised in a society that lifts up communism and denies any accountability to God - then you produce demon possessed men who act as devils - who are capable of committing the most heinous crimes against men, women and children (who are civilians).


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 19, 2016)

Concerning what you were told about Latvia ....Lithuania and Estonia......not true.  In June 1940 the USSR gave an ultimatum to Latvia to form a new government and allow free access for Red Army.  What transpired next was the murder, rape and sadistic torture of over 400,000 Latvian men, women and children.  Millions of Latvian civilians were forced onto trains and taken to Siberia. There is one photograph of a woman beaten and bruised all over her body which is what I would consider a graphic picture so I will put up warning - Graphic content. We see again the monstrous brutality of Stalin and Red Army Soldiers who by their own actions could not possibly have been raised in real Christian homes.  This is why I call Orthodox Russian Church dead.  It cannot produce true Christianity.  True Christians would not do what you see in this video.  

Watch and learn the truth: 

Graphic content


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 19, 2016)

These women didn't talk for many years after WWII but they are finally speaking up. Again the number of women in Germany reported to raped by Soviet Soldiers to be over 2 million women.  What kind of men do this and can honestly think they are soldiers? Was there _any _Soviets who didn't rape the German women?  Any at all?  It appears the majority of Soviet Soldiers (I use the term loosely) if not all of them were involved in the gang rape of German women.  The Soviet soldiers were not soldiers but just common criminals and deserve to be behind bars - I think you must agree with me because to defend these criminals is to be an accomplice to their evil deeds.  Anyone who calls evil good or good evil cannot enter the kingdom of heaven.  They will be punished in hell for all eternity.  Hell is an awful place, Sbiker.  You don't want to go there.  Also, to lie about these things.  The Bible tells us that no liar can enter the kingdom of heaven.  If you lie or cover up for others who have lied then you cannot enter the kingdom of heaven and must be sent to hell.  God is not mocked.  Whatsoever a man sows, that shall he reap.


It is written: 
Know ye not that the unrighteous shall not inherit the kingdom of God? Be not deceived: neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate, nor abusers of themselves with mankind, Nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners, shall inherit the kingdom of God.
1 Corinthians 6:9,10 
King James Holy Bible 

It is written: 
Blessed are they that do his commandments, that they may have right to the tree of life, and may enter in through the gates into the city.

For without are dogs, and sorcerers, and whoremongers, and murderers, and idolaters, and whosoever loveth and maketh a lie.

I Jesus have sent mine angel to testify unto you these things in the churches. I am the root and the offspring of David, and the bright and morning star.

And the Spirit and the bride say, Come. And let him that heareth say, Come. And let him that is athirst come. And whosoever will, let him take the water of life freely.
Revelation 12: 14-17 
King James Holy Bible 

Any man who rapes a women in time of war (or otherwise) and murderer, and idolater (praying to statues, dead saints, Mary) who is a thief, who tells lies, who gets drunk, who is a whoremonger, who covets another mans belongings, who has sex outside of marriage (fornicators) who is a sorcerer, who uses lies to deceive others cannot enter the kingdom of heaven but will be in hell.  What can such a man do?  He is guilty before God and must pay for his crimes against God.  What can he do?  He must plead on the mercy of Jesus Christ, repent of his sins and commit to lead a clean life, to stop sinning, to stop telling lies, to not call evil men good and to not accuse good men of being evil.  He must live a holy life and seek the Lord Jesus Christ with his whole heart.  He must serve the Lord Jesus Christ.  He needs a new heart. How can he get a new heart and do away with the evil heart inside of him?  He must be born again.  John Chapter 3 of the King James Holy Bible tells us this.  We must obey the commands of Jesus Christ, not the false teachings of man that tell us we are saved by our good works.  It is not possible to earn your salvation.  It is a free gift.  If it is a free gift... how could you possibly earn it?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 19, 2016)

It is written: 

3 There was a man of the Pharisees, named Nicodemus, a ruler of the Jews:

2 The same came to Jesus by night, and said unto him, Rabbi, we know that thou art a teacher come from God: for no man can do these miracles that thou doest, except God be with him.

3 Jesus answered and said unto him, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God.

4 Nicodemus saith unto him, How can a man be born when he is old? can he enter the second time into his mother's womb, and be born?

5 Jesus answered, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born of water and of the Spirit, he cannot enter into the kingdom of God.

6 That which is born of the flesh is flesh; and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.

7 Marvel not that I said unto thee, Ye must be born again.

8 The wind bloweth where it listeth, and thou hearest the sound thereof, but canst not tell whence it cometh, and whither it goeth: so is every one that is born of the Spirit.

9 Nicodemus answered and said unto him, How can these things be?

10 Jesus answered and said unto him, Art thou a master of Israel, and knowest not these things?

11 Verily, verily, I say unto thee, We speak that we do know, and testify that we have seen; and ye receive not our witness.

12 If I have told you earthly things, and ye believe not, how shall ye believe, if I tell you of heavenly things?

13 And no man hath ascended up to heaven, but he that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven.

14 And as Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, even so must the Son of man be lifted up:

15 That whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have eternal life.

16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

17 For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.

18 He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.

19 And this is the condemnation, that light is come into the world, and men loved darkness rather than light, because their deeds were evil.

20 For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved.

21 But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.

22 After these things came Jesus and his disciples into the land of Judaea; and there he tarried with them, and baptized.

23 And John also was baptizing in Aenon near to Salim, because there was much water there: and they came, and were baptized.

24 For John was not yet cast into prison.

25 Then there arose a question between some of John's disciples and the Jews about purifying.

26 And they came unto John, and said unto him, Rabbi, he that was with thee beyond Jordan, to whom thou barest witness, behold, the same baptizeth, and all men come to him.

27 John answered and said, A man can receive nothing, except it be given him from heaven.

28 Ye yourselves bear me witness, that I said, I am not the Christ, but that I am sent before him.

29 He that hath the bride is the bridegroom: but the friend of the bridegroom, which standeth and heareth him, rejoiceth greatly because of the bridegroom's voice: this my joy therefore is fulfilled.

30 He must increase, but I must decrease.

31 He that cometh from above is above all: he that is of the earth is earthly, and speaketh of the earth: he that cometh from heaven is above all.

32 And what he hath seen and heard, that he testifieth; and no man receiveth his testimony.

33 He that hath received his testimony hath set to his seal that God is true.

34 For he whom God hath sent speaketh the words of God: for God giveth not the Spirit by measure unto him.

35 The Father loveth the Son, and hath given all things into his hand.

36 He that believeth on the Son hath everlasting life: and he that believeth not the Son shall not see life; but the wrath of God abideth on him.

*King James Version (KJV)*
Public Domain

 If love Jesus Christ then you must keep His commandments.  If you love Jesus Christ you will do this.  If you do not love him, you will not obey him.  All who love God obey the commandments and do not keep company with the wicked. They warn the wicked, they show the wicked the way to heaven, but they do not keep company with them in their wickedness laughing at their evil jokes, partaking in their crimes, and doing what they do.   Followers of Jesus are to warn the wicked that if they do not turn from their wickedness they will be destroyed and hell is for all eternity.   Hell has no exits.  Membership of a church cannot save a person.  Being baptized cannot save a person. Only by believing on Jesus Christ and following Him, obeying Him can a person be saved.  A follower of Jesus Christ must depart from sin and live holy.  They must endure until the end.  Those that endure to the end shall be saved.  If you do not endure until the end - continuing to live holy to the very end of your life - you will be in hell.  No worker of iniquity can enter the kingdom of heaven.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 19, 2016)

Different faces - same agenda - same evil


Stalin murdered 20million people, including my grandfather - it's terrifying that Putin is turning him into a hero


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 19, 2016)

A poll about Putin.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 21, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> What you suggest is impossible, Sbiker.  Let's begin with this video and listen to the survivors of World War II and hear what they have to say about Russian Criminals (who called themselves Russian soldiers)  who raped over 2 million women in Germany.  Personally, I believe that is a conservative number.  You see, when you do not believe in God, when you have been raised in a society that lifts up communism and denies any accountability to God - then you produce demon possessed men who act as devils - who are capable of committing the most heinous crimes against men, women and children (who are civilians).



Why not 100500 millions? Offcourse, I'm weak against giantic machine of western propaganda. Phone, collated from terrific photos, some "eyewitnesses" and "experts", emotional text, choking ideas - and so on and on... You don't know.  You BELIEVE, and it's enough...
Where's "fruits"? Wanna some facts?
The order of Stalin from 19-Jan-1945. "All violence to ANY civilian people (polish, czech, german) forbidden. Sexual contacts with women - forbidden. For rape and violence acts - death by firing".
Where's millions of shooted sovied soldiers? Or, you should say, Stalin wasn't tyran, his orders could be ignored in mass???
2 millions women in Germany - EVERY SIXTH woman. It's very big quantitny, could cardinally change the german society - and begin a WAVE of sociologic researches. Show me this researches, from 1950x, 1960x and so on... 
You just believe to sources, based on Antony Beevor book, writed at 2002 year and consist of many distortions of facts and original documents... Btw, even Beevor claims the number only of 100000, "creative collated" statistics from pair clinics in Berlin... 
So, you should better believe to Matth. 7-16...


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 21, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Concerning what you were told about Latvia ....Lithuania and Estonia......not true.  In June 1940 the USSR gave an ultimatum to Latvia to form a new government and allow free access for Red Army.  What transpired next was the murder, rape and sadistic torture of over 400,000 Latvian men, women and children.  Millions of Latvian civilians were forced onto trains and taken to Siberia. There is one photograph of a woman beaten and bruised all over her body which is what I would consider a graphic picture so I will put up warning - Graphic content. We see again the monstrous brutality of Stalin and Red Army Soldiers who by their own actions could not possibly have been raised in real Christian homes.  This is why I call Orthodox Russian Church dead.  It cannot produce true Christianity.  True Christians would not do what you see in this video.
> 
> Watch and learn the truth:
> 
> Graphic content



What could I learn and believe? In a sequence of different photo (including prisoners of nazi and finnish (if I'm not mistaken) death camps and captured german soldiers in Moscow)? Show me documents, where 400 000 are figured.
I know by documents about two deportations. About 15 000 in June of 1941 from Latvia? Ok, do you know about categories of people, were deported?
1. Fighters of anti-soviet parties
2. A class enemies (rich businessmen and so on - like in Russia, during revolution)
3. Former soldiers and officers, fought against USSR since Civil War
4. Criminals
5. Prostitutes
6. Unlegal migrants
7. Spies.
Or you mean, USSR couldn't to struggle with criminality and antigoverment activity?
So, in 1949 about 95000 people were departed - former SS-soldiers, helpers and so on. They ALL had civilian blood at their hands... They WASN'T "civilian", they were CRIMES. And without children.

How I want, if Stalin was brutal and monstruous, like in your posts. He could fix the nazism in Baltic countries once and forever, without foolish Soviet humanizm. And without restoration of hate ideology right now in Latvia, while you listening about mythical "Soviet crimes". Just look at modern Latvian photos:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 21, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Concerning what you were told about Latvia ....Lithuania and Estonia......not true.  In June 1940 the USSR gave an ultimatum to Latvia to form a new government and allow free access for Red Army.  What transpired next was the murder, rape and sadistic torture of over 400,000 Latvian men, women and children.  Millions of Latvian civilians were forced onto trains and taken to Siberia. There is one photograph of a woman beaten and bruised all over her body which is what I would consider a graphic picture so I will put up warning - Graphic content. We see again the monstrous brutality of Stalin and Red Army Soldiers who by their own actions could not possibly have been raised in real Christian homes.  This is why I call Orthodox Russian Church dead.  It cannot produce true Christianity.  True Christians would not do what you see in this video.
> ...


No, that was photos of people in Latvia not Germany - take a look at the video again - Sbiker  As for the rest of your story - the Latvian people and their photographs, historical records, documentation and films prove that you have been fed Soviet lies and now you are trying to tell us the Latvian people do not know what they are talking about?  They are criminals and the Soviets are innocent?  That is not the history of the Red Army, Sbiker.  The truth is that their reputation is not something you can deny. Too many eye witnesses, films, videos as I just showed you one - that prove the story you told about Latvia is not true.   Not true at all.  You see, the truth can be proven.  Lies can be uncovered.  That is what is happening right now.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 21, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> These women didn't talk for many years after WWII but they are finally speaking up. Again the number of women in Germany reported to raped by Soviet Soldiers to be over 2 million women.  What kind of men do this and can honestly think they are soldiers? Was there _any _Soviets who didn't rape the German women?  Any at all?  It appears the majority of Soviet Soldiers (I use the term loosely) if not all of them were involved in the gang rape of German women.  The Soviet soldiers were not soldiers but just common criminals and deserve to be behind bars - I think you must agree with me because to defend these criminals is to be an accomplice to their evil deeds.  Anyone who calls evil good or good evil cannot enter the kingdom of heaven.  They will be punished in hell for all eternity.  Hell is an awful place, Sbiker.  You don't want to go there.  Also, to lie about these things.  The Bible tells us that no liar can enter the kingdom of heaven.  If you lie or cover up for others who have lied then you cannot enter the kingdom of heaven and must be sent to hell.  God is not mocked.  Whatsoever a man sows, that shall he reap.
> 
> 
> It is written:
> ...



And another propaganda and again, as for me, I would believe to facts, not to false prophets.
All my male realtives (and some women), had suitable age, fought for USSR in WWII. About half of them were murdered. No one were crime. F*ck to all this propagand.... Lies is another mortal sin and God seeing us all...


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 21, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



DON'T BELIEVE TO FALSE PROPHETS...

First photo, I've got from your "true" video, "about people in Latvia not Germany", at 0:30:





Just ask Google. It's a photo of Buchenwald concentration camp, GERMANY, 16TH APRIL OF 1945 YEAR!!!

Elie Wiesel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Buchenwald concentration camp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If you REALLY believe in Jesus - please, STOP to distribute LIES!!! Don't serve to Satan!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 21, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > What you suggest is impossible, Sbiker.  Let's begin with this video and listen to the survivors of World War II and hear what they have to say about Russian Criminals (who called themselves Russian soldiers)  who raped over 2 million women in Germany.  Personally, I believe that is a conservative number.  You see, when you do not believe in God, when you have been raised in a society that lifts up communism and denies any accountability to God - then you produce demon possessed men who act as devils - who are capable of committing the most heinous crimes against men, women and children (who are civilians).
> ...


Truth is sovereign.  It does not change.  But Soviet / USSR story changes like the weather.  If one lie does not work - here comes another - up is down and down is up.  Putin wants Clinton to win so he tells the world he wants Trump to win.  I tell you about the Red Army and you act as if these men were the boy scouts.  2 million women raped in Germany and you want to believe the guy who said it was 100,000.   You should fear God and tell the truth, Sbiker.

What is happening here is people are beginning to see how deeply the Russian people have been taught to deny the truth.  Very sad.   Very, very sad indeed.  If you cannot be truthful you cannot be trusted.  Perhaps that is why so many countries do not trust Putin on this poll.  Perhaps that is why Russia comes up as the top country on the poll to trust Russia.  The only other countries that appear to trust Russia are the Sharia Law enforced Hard Core Islamic Nations / nations known for huge corruption in their govt. and the Communist Nations who abuse their own people.  Interesting. Yet the Russian people trust Putin more than any other country.  That means the people have either been brainwashed to believe his lies or they are in fear for their lives.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 21, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Now you are in deep trouble.  The picture you post here is not in the video.  Do not think that people can't check out your lies and see that you are telling a huge lie here?  This is Latvia, and no picture of Buchenwald concentration camp photo like you posted here. You are a liar. 

Video I posted of Latvia:







Where is this picture of Buchenwald you claim is there? It is not there.  This photograph is no where to be found on the video I posted about what Red Army did to Latvia.  You are a liar, Sbiker.  Why do you lie?  Why are you so upset that I bring forth the truth about what Red Army did in Lithuania... Latvia? The rape of 400,000 women and the Red Army took 10% of adult population of Baltic State by train to Siberia to work in labor camps. Yes, this is what they did.  They raped Latvia - May the Lord Judge You according to the Works of Your Own Hands.  You have lied, you have tried to cover up the truth but it won't work.  I have the video right here.  Where is the photo of Buchenwald Camp?  It is not in the video.  The judgment of God is upon you now.  The judgment of God is upon you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 21, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > These women didn't talk for many years after WWII but they are finally speaking up. Again the number of women in Germany reported to raped by Soviet Soldiers to be over 2 million women.  What kind of men do this and can honestly think they are soldiers? Was there _any _Soviets who didn't rape the German women?  Any at all?  It appears the majority of Soviet Soldiers (I use the term loosely) if not all of them were involved in the gang rape of German women.  The Soviet soldiers were not soldiers but just common criminals and deserve to be behind bars - I think you must agree with me because to defend these criminals is to be an accomplice to their evil deeds.  Anyone who calls evil good or good evil cannot enter the kingdom of heaven.  They will be punished in hell for all eternity.  Hell is an awful place, Sbiker.  You don't want to go there.  Also, to lie about these things.  The Bible tells us that no liar can enter the kingdom of heaven.  If you lie or cover up for others who have lied then you cannot enter the kingdom of heaven and must be sent to hell.  God is not mocked.  Whatsoever a man sows, that shall he reap.
> ...



Sin is sin and you have sinned by trying to tell this board that a photo of Buchenwald concentration camp is on that video.  It isn't. Anyone can look at the video and see clearly that you lied.  Why do you lie?  Did you think I would let you get away with that, Sbiker?  I could not possibly allow you to get away with that.  You not only lied and claimed a photo was on video THAT WAS NOT ON THE VIDEO - you slandered my name and called me a liar when in fact I was telling the truth.  Do you know what happens when you slander the servants of God, Sbiker?   Do you know what happens when you lie about and try to cover up the crimes the Red Army committed against Latvia, Lithuania, Estonia and then try to use ANOTHER LIE to cover up your former one?   You are in serious trouble with God.  Now the judgment of God is on you for what you have done here.  Was it worth it?   You will see it was not worth it.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 21, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Ha-ha-ha... You really has a fast reaction. Now I see, you didn't even distributed this lies, you CREATED this propaganda.
So, you can change one photo, but cannot change it alls. See again, what you've really posted:





And see here:
De l'arrestation aux camps

This is the photo of hungary jew prisoners, in prison train, 1944. You can delete one 'wrong' photo, but you cannot delete all - God seeing all and seeing what you doing. You just said about 2 million raped germans and 400000 deported Latvians, now you talking about



> The rape of 400,000 women and the Red Army took 10% of adult population of Baltic State by train to Siberia to work in labor camps.



It means, you don't worry about them, 400 000 or two millions - such a few differernce, hah, the main your target - to chock other people to advance your propaganda about "evil Putin" and "Bloody Stalin". This leaders are cardinally different by ideology and behaviours - it does not means, for you. Your main task, received from Satan - to propagate hate and evil. So, It's your choice. What would you talk face-to-face to God, when you meet him? Something like about photo from Buchenwald, you've successfully cutted from your presentation?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 22, 2016)

First of all, it isn't my video so how could I erase the photograph you claimed was in there, Sbiker?  The truth is you've been busted as a liar, a propagandist, and someone who isn't a follower of Jesus Christ at all (which I did suspect).  It is very clear that you're a communist - you're serving Lucifer whether you realize it or not. Although clearly you do not fear God  YOU WILL. 

As for your newest lie.  How could Buchenwald be cut from the presentation when it was never in the video to begin with?  I can prove it.  There is only one video about Red Army raping 400,000 women in Latvia and taking 10% of all Baltic State to Gulags on trains - here is video and it has not a single scene of Nazi Germany which is what you claim - no photo of Buchenwald in this film.  How do we know this?  The video was made by stopNAZIruSSia - have a look - you're suggestion that I edited out a photograph is not possible as I am not the maker of the video!  I have no access to it. 

Once again you are caught in your lies.

If you do not admit you lied you will be in hell.I already gave you the Bible scriptures that no liar can enter the kingdom of heaven.   Will you go to hell for trying to deceive this board and falsely accusing me?  Is that worth going to hell over? You have to repent and admit you lied, Sbiker.
*The TRUTH about russians in Latvia (Lithuania and Estonia).*



StopNAZIruSSia

An interesting comment about Stalin and how he put the unwanted Asians,tatars, Muslim republics on the front lines to be killed first by German allies....if they tried to turn and run they were killed by CHEKA and "pure breed Russian." The best way to know what to expect from the Russia is to look at the actions of their Army in the past.  (Red Army)  - I wonder what Muslims and Asians would think about this if they knew?  Clearly Putin has the same plans for the Muslims and Asians when he leads the invasion of Israel in the future.  The Bible prophesy is that when the Russians are on the mountains of Jerusalem they will turn and fight against the very soldiers who allied and joined them in the invasion (the Muslims) - Muslims should read the bible! 

Quote -

Stalin conquer more countrys than Hitler. And he put in soviet uniform all the unwanted asians tatars muslim republics and send them on first line to be killed by the germans and their alies. If they turn around to flee or widraw they got killed by CHEKA and pure breed rusians. Also they were aloud to loote kill local population and rape women. That was the softening and bring to heel local population so was easy to rule, and the rusification of occupied countrys. That was aplied to Romania as well the Soviets occupied bassarabia bucovina part transinistra and hertza teritorie.My grandfather had not seen the difference between rusians and asians tatars Siberian he just saw uniform.
_______
Notice here it states plainly they were allowed to loot the local population and rape the women.  The exact opposite of what Sbiker has been claiming here on this thread.  Sbiker was caught in a lie when he claimed that the Buchenwald photo was in the video about real Story of what Russia did to Latvia - the photo wasn't ever in the video - he lied when he was caught and claimed I took it out - how is that possible when I'm not the maker of the video and it is the only video about Latvia / Russian rape of women trains to Gulag on this thread.

You see, there is the evidence that liars will use one lie to cover another but Sbiker has actually revealed something else.  That he doesn't want the Americans to know that the Russia military are mass rapists, torturers who beat women and do the most vile things in order to "soften the invasion more quickly"..  Sbiker knows that Putin plans on striking the USA following with a ground invasion by sea, air and land.  We already know that Putin's closest allies are communist nations and Islamic sharia nations - hardcore - but do the Asians and Muslims know the history of Russia and their "pure breed" philosophy?  Do the Asians and Muslims know that Russia will once again double cross them?  They should.  I wouldn't think they would be that stupid but who knows.....


----------



## Stratford57 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> .​



FYI, Jeremiah, thousands  Soviet soldiers have been killed in Europe  (part of which Baltics are now  too) during WW2, fighting with Nazis. They are buried in those countries and that what those monuments are about. If you ask old European veterans (unfortunately not too many are alive by now and that's what your Media is taking advantage of, trying to rewrite the history), who were fighting against Nazis too, they will tell you: we all were deliberating the world from fascism. However, Media prefers to interview the people like your  Malinauskas and for some reason never shows demonstrations of Estonian, Lithuanian and Latvian "veterans", who were fighting on Hitler's side (like Bandera in Ukraine, who's officially a national hero there), and who are honored as heroes in those states. That's a real shame.

Pay more attention to that before posting your next nonsense, Jeremiah.​


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 22, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> First of all, it isn't my video so how could I erase the photograph you claimed was in there, Sbiker?  The truth is you've been busted as a liar, a propagandist, and someone who isn't a follower of Jesus Christ at all (which I did suspect).  It is very clear that you're a communist - you're serving Lucifer whether you realize it or not. Although clearly you do not fear God  YOU WILL.
> 
> As for your newest lie.  How could Buchenwald be cut from the presentation when it was never in the video to begin with?  I can prove it.  There is only one video about Red Army raping 400,000 women in Latvia and taking 10% of all Baltic State to Gulags on trains - here is video and it has not a single scene of Nazi Germany which is what you claim - no photo of Buchenwald in this film.  How do we know this?  The video was made by stopNAZIruSSia - have a look - you're suggestion that I edited out a photograph is not possible as I am not the maker of the video!  I have no access to it.
> 
> ...



My guilt. In Russian culture changing of arguments retroactively is cheating, so, using your material I didn't make a proving screenshot... But interesting, how do you comment screenshot with second photo )


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 22, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, it isn't my video so how could I erase the photograph you claimed was in there, Sbiker?  The truth is you've been busted as a liar, a propagandist, and someone who isn't a follower of Jesus Christ at all (which I did suspect).  It is very clear that you're a communist - you're serving Lucifer whether you realize it or not. Although clearly you do not fear God  YOU WILL.
> ...


What do you mean by my guilt.  Is that Russian for your admitting you are guilty of lying and attempting to pull a fast one concerning your attempt to hide the truth that video reveals?  We already know you're guilty of using lies to hide the truth about Red Army and Soviet Soldiers.  That is not news to us.  Anyone looking at your posts can see you are a liar.  Why would we expect anyone to believe you now, Sbiker?  You've destroyed your own credibility right here on this very thread.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 22, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I'm guilty only in losing control on your fact manipulations  If you call me liar - post a proofs. It would be very interesting to see something, different from emotional speculations, naked words and juggling. Any document. Any statistic, taken not from ceiling...
You could consider me as monster or something else withou proof and enjoying (and prouding ) your sanctity, but would you have the same worry about my credibility, when you find eighth floor of hell around you, and Gerion forbid you to leave it eternally? 

p.s. As for me - I'm RUSSIAN, I don't be afraid both of hell and dialog with God, because we're, Russians, all are grandchildren of GiveGod, and all religious disagreements (if they present) with God - just ours internal deals...


----------



## Stratford57 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


If you don't believe Sbiker, it's *your* problem, not his. He actually was born in USSR (as well as myself) and seems to have a little better idea about it than yourself (and a lot of the people from the Western World). And it's you, who is* hiding the truth* and trying to substitute is with lies (just like Hillary and  the Media behind her). You and the truth don't get along too well, Jeremiah.

All your posts (which I was able to read), Jeremiah,  look like a product of a sick brain, written in a mental hospital (speaking about* credibility*). You seriously need to think about changing your doctor.

P.S. You've posted this idiotic thread in "Education" forum, but should have posted it in "Disinformation" instead.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 22, 2016)

I already posted the evidence. You've been caught.  Anyone can see it, Sbiker. So now you know that you have been found out but you continue to lie.  So if you die in your sleep tonight you will be in hell.  Because no liar can enter the kingdom of heaven.  You must repent.  You must turn from your sin and repent.  What will you do?  You are doomed!   You must repent of your sins and turn from them.  Otherwise there is no hope for you.  None at all.  Your pride prevents you from telling the truth, from confessing to what you did, so will you let your pride take you to hell?  It is the sin of Satan.  Pride.   I have warned you and I am not accountable to do anything further.  I pray God does whatever it takes to break you.  Whatever it takes.  It is better to enter heaven maimed than to go to hell with your whole body.   Whatever it takes,Sbiker that is my prayer for you.


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 22, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> I already posted the evidence. You've been caught.  Anyone can see it, Sbiker. So now you know that you have been found out but you continue to lie.  So if you die in your sleep tonight you will be in hell.  Because no liar can enter the kingdom of heaven.  You must repent.  You must turn from your sin and repent.  What will you do?  You are doomed!   You must repent of your sins and turn from them.  Otherwise there is no hope for you.  None at all.  Your pride prevents you from telling the truth, from confessing to what you did, so will you let your pride take you to hell?  It is the sin of Satan.  Pride.   I have warned you and I am not accountable to do anything further.  I pray God does whatever it takes to break you.  Whatever it takes.  It is better to enter heaven maimed than to go to hell with your whole body.   Whatever it takes,Sbiker that is my prayer for you.



What is the God, you're praying to break me? It's not Jesus, which told us to have a mercy and love to other people...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes, it is Jesus Christ who has given me his authority according to Luke 10:19.  And He has given me the keys to the kingdom to bind and loose. 

It is written:  And I will give unto thee the keys of the kingdom of heaven: and whatsoever thou shalt bind on earth shall be bound in heaven: and whatsoever thou shalt loose on earth shall be loosed in heaven.   Matthew 16:19

And yes, it is better to enter the kingdom of heaven maimed then it is to enter hell with a whole body - so praying whatever it takes is a righteous prayer.  
So is Psalm 109. 

I've requested for a moderator to shut this thread down now.  This discussion is finished.


----------

